# Pillar's Log



## PillarofBalance

So anyone who knows me on the boards, knows I love to keep a log.  Its a great way to keep active on a board and a great way to interact with others.  But most of all, its a great way to get some good tips, or to show the younger guys how to roll.  I've compared workout logs to paintings on a cave wall.  They are how we pass down our traditions.  

About me:  31 years old, two cycles of test dbol and then test/bold cyp/dbol
                Lifting 6 years
                Bodybuilder but flirting with powerlifting programs lately and its paying off.

I just completed the 4 week Sheiko #29 program. It was brutal and it destroyed my soul.... As well as detaching an intercostal muscle from one of my ribs.  So currently I'm on a deload for two weeks and expect a 6 week recovery period.  Upcoming plans include Hellraiser training for 8 weeks, Destroy and Flood, and Sheiko training again.  

So since the injury, I officially called an end to my bulking and now I am doing my best to cut.  Doing a CKD and running crystal DNP at a very moderate dose. So for now, I'm just recording my keto diet info. Meals/ratio and general notes.


Feb 6
Meal 1
5 Eggs, 1 breakfast sausage, one slice american cheese

Meal 2 (took hips out for brunch)
6 Eggs, side of corned beef hash, side of sausage, 1 slice of hips' bacon 2 5oz V8's

Meal 3
2 85% burgers (8oz total), red hot/mayo and guac

Meal 4
6 oz steak, 2 oz spam, lima beans

Meal 5
2 tb peanut butter (this was actually between meal 4 and 5 because I was hungry as hell)
2 Scoops protein powder - had a little sweet tooth kinda thing. Choco settled it!
2 oz spam cut up and mixed into broccoli with cheese.







Notes
Very low energy today... I've been off my E/C stack for a couple months now. I kinda miss being wired on that shit. I don't even expect any fat burning from it with my shitty dieting, but I love the energy from it. I think I'll grab some bronkaid tomorrow and when I have some extra dough hit up ManPower for that and some Ostarine... Wanna give that a whirl...


----------



## gymrat827

im in, aas??


----------



## PillarofBalance

gymrat827 said:


> im in, aas??


 
Currently 500mg test cyp and 400mg bold cyp. Coming up on the end in a few more weeks. Had some dbol in there earlier.. Man that was fun. 20mg pre workout and the stuff was waaaay over dosed!


----------



## gymrat827

goto 600mg on the EQ, night and day diff between 4/6......


----------



## PillarofBalance

gymrat827 said:


> goto 600mg on the EQ, night and day diff between 4/6......



Tempting... wrapping this cycle up in two weeks though. I've been very very happy with the bold cyp though. Smooth pins, faster than expected kick, and great strength gains.  Love this stuff...


----------



## PillarofBalance

Meal 1
6 eggs, 2oz spam, breakfast sausage

Meal 2 (9 HOURS AFTER MEAL 1!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! work screwed me up today baad)
8oz ground beef, one slice cheese, 2 tablespoons guac, 2 tablespoons mayo, redhot, 6 ounces eye round roast beef

Meal 3
12 oz Keilbasa w/ honey mustard, 1 cup green beans

Meal 4
5 cups Romaine Lettuce (that added 120 carbs to the count. So carbs look high but they're fibrous so who cares)
8oz Keilbasa
2 Scoops Dymatize Protein Powder
4TB Peanut Butter


----------



## PillarofBalance

Meal 1
6 eggs, 2 oz spam, 1 slice cheese

Meal 2
Keilbasa, Honey Mustard

Meal 3
Chili (visited my mom to eat her leftovers lol) made with beef, and kidney beans

Meal 4
12 eggs, broccoli, 8 breakfast sausages total pig out... 

Meal 5
2 Scoops whey isolate, 2 tablespoons peanut butter


----------



## Sterolizer

You going to be putting any pic's up?


----------



## PillarofBalance

Sterolizer said:


> You going to be putting any pic's up?


 
Once my injury heals up and I am back in the gym I will post vids of lifts and stuff... So hang in there


----------



## gymrat827

god how do u eat all those fukin eggs....I can barely stomach 4 or 5.  i actually hate them, just force them down.


----------



## PillarofBalance

gymrat827 said:


> god how do u eat all those fukin eggs....I can barely stomach 4 or 5.  i actually hate them, just force them down.


 
I could eat them for every meal... It's the chicken breasts that make me wanna puke. I usually will grind up my chicken breasts and cook in a pan just to make it easier to eat.


----------



## Sterolizer

gymrat827 said:


> god how do u eat all those fukin eggs....I can barely stomach 4 or 5.  i actually hate them, just force them down.



I throw 250ml of egg whites into my shakes, and have 4 of them a day, gives me 1000ml of eggs, equivalent to about 24-28 eggs


----------



## gymrat827

Sterolizer said:


> I throw 250ml of egg whites into my shakes, and have 4 of them a day, gives me 1000ml of eggs, equivalent to about 24-28 eggs



ive done that.  not bad.  same goes for olive oil.


----------



## gymrat827

PillarofBalance said:


> It's the chicken breasts that make me wanna puke.




lol

thats hysterical


----------



## Goldy

gymrat827 said:


> ive done that.  not bad.  same goes for olive oil.


I hate olive oil in shakes.  mac nut oil is all i can stand.


----------



## PillarofBalance

Goldy said:


> I hate olive oil in shakes.  mac nut oil is all i can stand.


 
Never tried Mac nut oil... I've done the olive oil thing in a shake. It's pretty nasty.


----------



## Goldy

PillarofBalance said:


> Never tried Mac nut oil... I've done the olive oil thing in a shake. It's pretty nasty.


i like it.  i gave my son a sip without telling him there was oil in it and he loved it....  try it, you will like it!


----------



## gymrat827

PillarofBalance said:


> Never tried Mac nut oil... I've done the olive oil thing in a shake. It's pretty nasty.




ahh, dont b a pus


eggs tho....fucking gross, god IDK how i actually force these things down.


----------



## PillarofBalance

gymrat827 said:


> ahh, dont b a pus
> 
> 
> eggs tho....fucking gross, god IDK how i actually force these things down.



Bro... eggs with lawry's and red hot... You can't beat that... Just can't do it.


----------



## gymrat827

PillarofBalance said:


> Bro... eggs with lawry's and red hot... You can't beat that... Just can't do it.



fucking sick....my GF bought southwest egg white liquid.  tried some, fuck, god....how can you force that down.  I ate prolly 2 whites worth and had to puke it up....


----------



## gymrat827

normal eggs or whites i can do about 4 or 5 with 2 piece bacon and 1 piece wheat toast.  i couldnt just eat them plain.  no way


----------



## PillarofBalance

Ok so I carbed up like an idiot for a day and a half... Felt great.  Now its back to the grind with the keto. I don't usually record my carb ups only because its like a break to me.  Get to relax a little.  Anyway, I'll have some updates starting tonight. Thinking I need to get back into the gym and at least work around this injury. I'm getting soft on top of flat with this keto


----------



## gymrat827

i cant keto diet, or low carb.  but my metabolism is way faster.  whats you are doing for your joints??  how long did you rest the injury??


----------



## PillarofBalance

gymrat827 said:


> i cant keto diet, or low carb.  but my metabolism is way faster.  whats you are doing for your joints??  how long did you rest the injury??


 
I see a chiro twice per month and he takes care of most of my joint issues. I take the usual joint supps. The injured rib is only two weeks old or so. Still resting it. Probably gonna take 6 weeks.


----------



## gymrat827

PillarofBalance said:


> Bro... eggs with lawry's and red hot... You can't beat that... Just can't do it.



well now im donig pepper, lawry seasoned salt, 4oz chedder cheese, 1/4 avacado, 2 pieces bacon...i can now eat 3 eggs instead of 2.

huge improvement.


----------



## gymrat827

PillarofBalance said:


> I see a chiro twice per month and he takes care of most of my joint issues. I take the usual joint supps. The injured rib is only two weeks old or so. Still resting it. Probably gonna take 6 weeks.



only joint stuff that i even think works is cissus and fish oil.  all the other stuff is total shit IMHO


----------



## PillarofBalance

First day back in the gym from the Deload and the injury... It was a slow start...  

Bench / fly
Warmups
225 x 5 / 30 x 20
245 x 5 / 30 x 20
245 x 5 / 30 x 20
245 x 1 wtf?
245 x 3 wtf? 
Keto is baaaad mkay?
225 x 3
225 x 3

Floor Press
135 x 5
135 plus chains x 5
185 plus chains x 3
185 plus chains x 3
185 plus chains x 2
135 plus chains x 4
135 plus chains x 3

No energy on this keto diet... Weak as workout today.  Gonna need to fix the diet to get back to it.


----------



## PillarofBalance

Didn't do much of anything today... Just work for about half a day.  Started adding carbs back into the diet. had some rice with one of my meals.


----------



## Phatbastard

I'm assuming all the SPAM put POB in the dirt cause he hasn't posted in months! I'm with POB on the chicken tough! 

Ive eaten so damn much Yard Bird I have problems trying to come up with new ways of disguising it!

Presently Im pressure cooking it plain then shred that shit. 2/3 lbs last me a good day and a half maybe. What I like about it shredded is it so versatile. Nuke it mix in BBQ sauce qick sandwich, throw it on a salad stuff it in a pita roll it in a tortila. It goes on and on you can flaver each handlefull ass u chose. Rather than eating the next 8 chicken tits with the same old flavor.

and Spam really SPAM even the homeless people around here dont identify that as food LOL


----------



## Phatbastard

I love the eggs also I do 10 for breakfest 6whites 4 whole or 5/5 I'm not affraid of yoke some times I do all 10 whole but fuck thats a shit load of food to get down piece of dry toast or 2 im happy. Salsa a must for me or Green tabasko.


----------



## PillarofBalance

Yeah I'm alive...  And that spam was great!  We've got some new activity so I'll start loggin here again 

I am running a program designed by a friend from another board.  Strength based. looking to crush some PR's.  Here is yesterdays workout.  I'm also currently in PCT.  Last pin of test was over two weeks ago.  Therapy of Torem/aromasin started on Monday at 120/12.5 daily.  That will drop to 60/12.5 on Monday.

deads
355 x 5
405 x 1/2 and fell backwards lol
405 x 3
445 x 1
Bonus!
465 x 1
485 x 1 for a PR!!! With ease!

Good mornings
135 x 7
185 x 5
205 x 5
215 x 3
225 x 3

Bb row
225 x 7
225 x 7
225 x 7
245 x 5
245 x 5

Deficit deads 3 inch box
225 x 3
225 with orange mini bands x 3
225 w/ orange mini bands x 3
225 w/ orange mini bands x 3

Dumbbell curls
35 x 7
40 x 7
45 x 7
50 x 5
55 x 5

Glad to hit that PR!


----------



## PillarofBalance

Deload week this week.  Boring deload is boring.

This was Monday (yesterday)

Squats
165 x 5
225 x 5 
260 x 5

Front Squats
115 x 5 
135 x 5
160 x 5
Those could have been jump squats lol

Glute Bridges
225 x 5
225 x 5
225 x 5

Thats it


----------



## PillarofBalance

Started up cardio again... 530AM hit the streets for a walk.  3 Miles not too strenuous but just getting back to it.


----------



## oldschool67

most excellent log pillar, detail, descriptions, its all here bro, mine started out kinda rough..good job bro!


----------



## gfunky

Read through your log man like the graph charts that was pretty cool!

Congrats on the PR almost to a huge milestone 500 is just around the corner!!


----------



## PillarofBalance

Thanks Gfunky... My current program called "Specialized Strength Training" seems like its going to deliver some good results. Stay tuned for that 500 shortly bro.


----------



## gfunky

PillarofBalance said:


> Thanks Gfunky... My current program called "Specialized Strength Training" seems like its going to deliver some good results. Stay tuned for that 500 shortly bro.



Awesome I will be following along I have a meet next week we will have to chat about training and stuff in the future bro!!


----------



## PillarofBalance

So lets see... Wednesday's workout was chest and tri deload

Bench with Fat Gripz
185 x 5
205 x 5
225 x 5

Overhead Press with Fat Gripz
95 x 5
115 x 5
135 x 5

Skull Crushers with fat gripz
75 x 5
75 x 5
75 x 5

Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


And then today's deadlift deload

Deadlift (full reset each rep)
225 x 5
280 x 5
335 x 5

Standing good morning
135 x 5
165 x 5
175 x 5

Preacher Curls with fat Gripz
65 x 7
85 x 5
95 x 5

Done.

I promise this log gets a little more exciting as of Monday since I'm off deload


----------



## gfunky

PillarofBalance said:


> So lets see... Wednesday's workout was chest and tri deload
> 
> Bench with Fat Gripz
> 185 x 5
> 205 x 5
> 225 x 5
> 
> Overhead Press with Fat Gripz
> 95 x 5
> 115 x 5
> 135 x 5
> 
> Skull Crushers with fat gripz
> 75 x 5
> 75 x 5
> 75 x 5
> 
> Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> 
> 
> And then today's deadlift deload
> 
> Deadlift (full reset each rep)
> 225 x 5
> 280 x 5
> 335 x 5
> 
> Standing good morning
> 135 x 5
> 165 x 5
> 175 x 5
> 
> Preacher Curls with fat Gripz
> 65 x 7
> 85 x 5
> 95 x 5
> 
> Done.
> 
> I promise this log gets a little more exciting as of Monday since I'm off deload



How you enjoying the fat grips??

Great workout man!


----------



## PillarofBalance

gfunky said:


> How you enjoying the fat grips??
> 
> Great workout man!


 
With the deload and such low volume they didn't have their full effect but I am looking forward to using them more. I have some tennis elbow an carpel tunnel issues that they will help with.  Lookin forward to some painful forearm pumps!


----------



## Phatbastard

Great log POB


----------



## PillarofBalance

Omfg it felt good to hit it heavy again...


Back squat
345 x 3
375 x 3
395 x 3
415 x 1
425 x 1

Front squat (having trouble here)
Workout calls for 
295 x 3
335 x 3
375 x 3

What I did was
275 x 1
275 x 2 barely
And then said fuck it. Expectations are too high for fronts.

Box Squat
225 x 7
245 x 5
265 x 5
295 x 3
315 x 3

Lunges with swaying chains
95 x 3
65 x 7
65 x 5
65 x 5
65 without chains x 7
65 without chains x 7


----------



## gfunky

Great work man!  Nice squatting!  On front squats i like to use them as high rep to kill the quads.  I find that going high weight low reps i cant keep form and front squat should be all about form.


----------



## LeanHerm

Good shit pob


----------



## PillarofBalance

Thanks doods... 

Gfunky I have been going relatively heavy on the front squat because my back squat form is mostly glute/ham work. Trying to keep the thighs balanced so my hips and knees stay healthy... Nothing pumps up the thighs though like putting 225 on the bar and just repping it till you wanna puke.


----------



## Hurt

looking good POB....love some front squats


----------



## PillarofBalance

Chest

Flat Benchpress
200 x 3
230 x 3
255 x 3
265 x 1
285 x 0 - blew this. One of my feet wouldn't stay planted. I think I had chalk on the sole or something... 
285 x 1 - with no shoes 

Floor Press w/ Heavy Chains and Fat Gripz
135 x 7
155 x 5
175 x 5
175 x 3 w/ additional small chains
195 x 3 w/ additional small chains

Push Press
135 x 3
160 x 3
175 x 3

1 Arm Dumbbell Press
50 x 7
60 x 5
65 x 5
70 x 3
70 x 3 (left tri failure on last rep... Feels tight. Needs attention)

Tate Press
25 x 7
35 x 7
40 x 7
45 x 5
45 x 5

JM Press w/ dumbbells
35 x 7
35 x 7
35 x 7
45 x 5
45 x 5 hips had to save me lol


----------



## Josh30013

Looks like you had a great chest day POB and have some good numbers. Keep it bro


----------



## PillarofBalance

I skipped yesterday's but hit it today. I have actually been spending most of the day and night with my ex wife while she has been hospitalized as of last Saturday... Until yesterday they didn't know what it was but she has been terribly sick. Being there has of course thrown off my diet. Cals are down, quality of the cals is down too. And that became evident today.

Deads; sumo
340 x 3
385 x 3 (almost fell back on rep 2)
435 x 3
445 x 1
460 x 1

Good Mornings (I am beginning to love these)
185 x 7
205 x 5
225 x 5
245 x 3
300 x 3 

Wide grip pullups
7 barely
5 plus two assisted by hips
5 plus two assisted by hips
4 plus 3 assisted by hips
2 this was pretty much a Deadlift for hips lol
1 fuck that shit! 

Suitcase deads - never done these. Very weird exercise. Not sure if I get the point. 
135 x 3 x 3

Hammer Curls
30 x 7
35 x 7
45 x 7
50 x 5
55 x 5


----------



## gfunky

Strong man!  Real stong!  Last 2 session total solid bro!  Awesome going back after the 285 on bench after you missed then hitting it!!


----------



## PillarofBalance

gfunky said:


> Strong man!  Real stong!  Last 2 session total solid bro!  Awesome going back after the 285 on bench after you missed then hitting it!!



Yeah man I got a long way to go before I catch up with your bench... Its always been a terrible lift for me. To be honest I think a lot of it is in my head.  I have a real fear of getting crushed.


----------



## gfunky

PillarofBalance said:


> Yeah man I got a long way to go before I catch up with your bench... Its always been a terrible lift for me. To be honest I think a lot of it is in my head.  I have a real fear of getting crushed.



Having the fear is ok.  Letting the fear stop you from hiting your full potential is not!  Bench in a rack set the rack to where with the arch the bar wont touch but if you loosen up the rack stops it then no more fear!!


----------



## PillarofBalance

gfunky said:


> Having the fear is ok.  Letting the fear stop you from hiting your full potential is not!  Bench in a rack set the rack to where with the arch the bar wont touch but if you loosen up the rack stops it then no more fear!!


 
I hear ya.  I will try the rack but I honestly would do better if I had a good team of doods to lift with..,


----------



## gfunky

PillarofBalance said:


> I hear ya.  I will try the rack but I honestly would do better if I had a good team of doods to lift with..,



Sounds too much like an excuse to me.  I work out alone and I do just fine I push my limits all the time it is all within you bro let it come out!


----------



## PillarofBalance

gfunky said:


> Sounds too much like an excuse to me.  I work out alone and I do just fine I push my limits all the time it is all within you bro let it come out!



I'll cop to that... And I'll start benching in the cage as of my next bench day (wednesday).


----------



## Hockeyplaya18

Nice work PB, great idea on just making a lifelong log, I may look in to doing this. But I think it would distract me even more from work, lol.


----------



## Mr P

damn, I didn't know you had a log going on, I'm on 500mg of test e & 400 mg deca sort of your own style,  great log I'll be fallowing this one


----------



## PillarofBalance

Mr P said:


> damn, I didn't know you had a log going on, I'm on 500mg of test e & 400 mg deca sort of your own style,  great log I'll be fallowing this one



Thanks for checkin in brotha! 

Training is on a little hiatus right now though   Been spending my days and nights with a family member who's been hospitalized since the 14th... Things are turning around though and we expect to be out tomorrow or saturday... I'm gonna squat till I throw up ASAP!!!!


----------



## Hurt

PillarofBalance said:


> Thanks for checkin in brotha!
> 
> Training is on a little hiatus right now though   Been spending my days and nights with a family member who's been hospitalized since the 14th... Things are turning around though and we expect to be out tomorrow or saturday... I'm gonna squat till I throw up ASAP!!!!



Sorry to hear about the family member PoB but glad they're getting out!  You'll be smashing the weights to bits before you know it!


----------



## PillarofBalance

I spent every day and night since Saturday the 14th in the hospital with my ex wife. She was very, very ill and keeping her company and making sure she was receiving adequate medical care on top of caring for our 4 year old daughter I haven't been in the gym for a week. But today, she was released. So I finally got back into the gym 

I have been dying to try out my new equipment that SFGiants hooked me up with. I now have a titan F6 split back shirt, titan super centurion briefs, inzer power pants, true black knee wraps and a Metal King Pro deadlift Suit which hips and I have nicknamed "the tuxedo" and not enough patience!

So here's what I did!

Deadlifts

135 x 1,1,1,1,1
225 x 1,1
Insert gear
1,1
315 x 1,1,1
405 x 1,1,1
505 x 1

Squats
with deadlift suit on but loose straps
135 x almost fell over lol
Inzer Power Pants
135 x 3
225 x 3
315 x 3
405 x 1
405 x 3

Benchpress
135 x 5
185 x 3
225 x 3
Shirt on
315 x 1 3-board and it scared the shit out of me... 
315 x 3 3-board
315 x 1 touching

That last set of bench... wow. I thought the shirt was trying to kill me! I was kinda just testing out the equipment. It was interesting to say the least. Hips kept asking me if it was easier... I didn't know how to answer her. The weight would move faster, but it feels like it still takes the same amount of effort PLUS you have to brawl with the gear to get thru the lifts.

After lifting I had a protein shake. Then I had 3/4 of a large pepperoni pizza. And a 1/2 quart of milk. And 4 TB of almond butter. I'm sitting here feeling like I haven't slept for a week...


----------



## gfunky

PillarofBalance said:


> I spent every day and night since Saturday the 14th in the hospital with my ex wife. She was very, very ill and keeping her company and making sure she was receiving adequate medical care on top of caring for our 4 year old daughter I haven't been in the gym for a week. But today, she was released. So I finally got back into the gym
> 
> I have been dying to try out my new equipment that SFGiants hooked me up with. I now have a titan F6 split back shirt, titan super centurion briefs, inzer power pants, true black knee wraps and a Metal King Pro deadlift Suit which hips and I have nicknamed "the tuxedo" and not enough patience!
> 
> So here's what I did!
> 
> Deadlifts
> 
> 135 x 1,1,1,1,1
> 225 x 1,1
> Insert gear
> 1,1
> 315 x 1,1,1
> 405 x 1,1,1
> 505 x 1
> 
> Squats
> with deadlift suit on but loose straps
> 135 x almost fell over lol
> Inzer Power Pants
> 135 x 3
> 225 x 3
> 315 x 3
> 405 x 1
> 405 x 3
> 
> Benchpress
> 135 x 5
> 185 x 3
> 225 x 3
> Shirt on
> 315 x 1 3-board and it scared the shit out of me...
> 315 x 3 3-board
> 315 x 1 touching
> 
> That last set of bench... wow. I thought the shirt was trying to kill me! I was kinda just testing out the equipment. It was interesting to say the least. Hips kept asking me if it was easier... I didn't know how to answer her. The weight would move faster, but it feels like it still takes the same amount of effort PLUS you have to brawl with the gear to get thru the lifts.
> 
> After lifting I had a protein shake. Then I had 3/4 of a large pepperoni pizza. And a 1/2 quart of milk. And 4 TB of almond butter. I'm sitting here feeling like I haven't slept for a week...



You are not becoming a gear whore are you???  RAW is where the real power is!


----------



## PillarofBalance

gfunky said:


> You are not becoming a gear whore are you???  RAW is where the real power is!


 
Hell yeah I am! I've always liked the technical aspect of lifting. I am still trying to find a way to continue increases raw power while increasing my skill in the equipment.


----------



## gfunky

PillarofBalance said:


> Hell yeah I am! I've always liked the technical aspect of lifting. I am still trying to find a way to continue increases raw power while increasing my skill in the equipment.



Did you just say skill in gear LMAO  it assists the lift.  technically you are doing more lifting raw with perfect form.  Gear is all ego, it is all about saying I lifted "whatever number goes here"  I am hardcore on raw and the benefits but I will not preach my friend LOL!~!


----------



## PillarofBalance

gfunky said:


> Did you just say skill in gear LMAO  it assists the lift.  technically you are doing more lifting raw with perfect form.  Gear is all ego, it is all about saying I lifted "whatever number goes here"  I am hardcore on raw and the benefits but I will not preach my friend LOL!~!


 
It does and does not assist the lift. It makes it more difficult IMO. I thought the bench shirt was trying to kill me!

You have to learn how to work the gear. Every shirt, suit, briefs etc has a different groove or sweet spot.  The technical ability required is higher as well as the toll it takes on your central nervous system.

Different strokes for different folks I guess.  Curious to see where this takes me. I hope you've tried it before knocking it though


----------



## gfunky

Oh hell no my powerlifting coach said stay raw as long as possible.  He has done gear and his wife still does but she dominated her division for 20 years in raw and geared she is a little monster.  I don't knock it or people that use it.  It is just not for me.  I know a lot of geared lifters most of them are good people LOL


----------



## PillarofBalance

So trying a new thing... Schedule is MWF and workouts are ordered like this
Week 1, 3
DE Squat
ME Bench
DE Dead

Week 2,4
ME Squat
DE Bench
ME Dead

Week 5
Deload

Any thoughts? Let me have it. Still looking for a new gym with a team. I'm looking at a place tomorrow afternoon.

Started today though... 

Box Squats
W/U
Bar x 10
135 x 5
185 x 5
185 plus 80lb chain x 5
225 plus 80lb chains x 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3

Front Squats Hams to Calves!
135 x 5
185 x 5
225 x 5
275 x 3
300 x 1 

Oly Back Squats (I really needed to stretch out the quads)
135 x 10
135 x 20

Standing Calf Press
225 x 12
255 x 12
300 x 12


----------



## PillarofBalance

DE Deads today! Weeeeeeee!

Sumo Deads with Orange Bands
225 x 3
225 x 3
315 x 3
315 x 3
405 x 3
405 x 3
455 x no lockout
Tuxedo goes on
455 x no lockout
455 x no lockout ok its not happening today 
405 x no lockout... ok wtf is happening here 
315 x 3
315 x 3
315 x 3
315 x 3

Standing Goodmornings (20 seconds rest between all sets)
225 x 3
225 x 3
225 x 3
225 x 3
225 x 3

Barbell Curlz
65 x 6
85 x 6
95 x 6

Reverse Grip Curlz for tennis elbow re-hab
45 x 6
45 x 6
65 x 6
65 x 5

My back was so fried from the speed deads that it was actually hindering my curlz lol! Was frustrated that I couldn't move the 455... Not sure what the tension is at the top with the orange bands but it was apparently more than I could handle  Something to improve on though.

My fuckin quads are killin me from the test prop I've been pinning. Had to give them a break and hit a delt last night.  So of course my shoulder hurts too lol...


----------



## gfunky

Good work pillar dont let that 455 get to your head man the orange band if you had it doubled is tough at the top!


----------



## SFGiants

PillarofBalance said:


> Hell yeah I am! I've always liked the technical aspect of lifting. I am still trying to find a way to continue increases raw power while increasing my skill in the equipment.



This is a popular method

Squat Raw ME once a month

Bench in shirt every other week or once a month, eow most popular

Deadlift in suit only at meets, last deadlift training into a meet which should be 6 to 4 weeks out then don't pull until the meet (conventional only)

Trust me you need to build raw strenght on the pull if conventional you'll only get if your good up to 60lbs more in suit conventional

Stronger your raw bench and squat stronger your suited


----------



## PillarofBalance

gfunky said:


> Good work pillar dont let that 455 get to your head man the orange band if you had it doubled is tough at the top!



Yeah it was two bands and the volume was high so I was pretty beat up... And it got me just at the lock out


----------



## SFGiants

PillarofBalance said:


> Yeah it was two bands and the volume was high so I was pretty beat up... And it got me just at the lock out



You'll get it easy with singles!


----------



## PillarofBalance

SFGiants said:


> You'll get it easy with singles!



Yeah I'm still processing your stuff at TID.  I've always been an addict as far as the volume goes.  Cutting back is gonna be tough.


----------



## SFGiants

PillarofBalance said:


> Yeah I'm still processing your stuff at TID.  I've always been an addict as far as the volume goes.  Cutting back is gonna be tough.



If you don't cut back you won't progress you need to train your CNS but also know how much it can take and remember there is the other training days coming up and one kick ass session overly down will weaken those!


----------



## PillarofBalance

SFGiants said:


> If you don't cut back you won't progress you need to train your CNS but also know how much it can take and remember there is the other training days coming up and one kick ass session overly down will weaken those!



Alright I hear ya. I'll work something else up and post up.


----------



## Georgia

PillarofBalance said:


> DE Deads today! Weeeeeeee!
> 
> Sumo Deads with Orange Bands
> 225 x 3
> 225 x 3
> 315 x 3
> 315 x 3
> 405 x 3
> 405 x 3
> 455 x no lockout
> Tuxedo goes on
> 455 x no lockout
> 455 x no lockout ok its not happening today
> 405 x no lockout... ok wtf is happening here
> 315 x 3
> 315 x 3
> 315 x 3
> 315 x 3
> 
> Standing Goodmornings (20 seconds rest between all sets)
> 225 x 3
> 225 x 3
> 225 x 3
> 225 x 3
> 225 x 3
> 
> Barbell Curlz
> 65 x 6
> 85 x 6
> 95 x 6
> 
> Reverse Grip Curlz for tennis elbow re-hab
> 45 x 6
> 45 x 6
> 65 x 6
> 65 x 5
> 
> My back was so fried from the speed deads that it was actually hindering my curlz lol! Was frustrated that I couldn't move the 455... Not sure what the tension is at the top with the orange bands but it was apparently more than I could handle  Something to improve on though.
> 
> My fuckin quads are killin me from the test prop I've been pinning. Had to give them a break and hit a delt last night.  So of course my shoulder hurts too lol...



LOL!

"Okay wtf is happening here *decreases weight*....no lockout....WTF IS HAPPENING HERE!?"

Keep at it man


----------



## SFGiants

Georgia said:


> LOL!
> 
> "Okay wtf is happening here *decreases weight*....no lockout....WTF IS HAPPENING HERE!?"
> 
> Keep at it man



Once you hit your max pulling or mis it you have maybe 1 more try then the warm up weight starts getting too heavy, unlike other lifts when the deadlift tells you your done your done.


----------



## PillarofBalance

Max Effort Squats today! Tried to get into the Titan Super Centurion briefs... That didn't go well. I"m gonna need to watch some vids on how to get into these damn things. 


Bar x 5
Bar x 5
135 x 3
225 x 3
315 x 1
405 x 1
Work Sets in Inzer power Pants
455 x 1
455 x 1
455 x 1

das it... 

Has a deep tissue massage today too. That was awesome!


----------



## PillarofBalance

From Wednesday

DE bench

Flat Bench, speed
Bar x 6
Bar x 6
95 x 5
135 plus chain x 5
155 plus chain x 3
185 plus chain x 3
225 plus chain x 2 too heavy
185 plus chain x 3
185 plus chain x 3
185 plus chain x 3

Floor press, close grip, fat Gripz

135 plus chain x 5
225 plus chain x 2 wtf was I thinking
185 plus chain x 3
185 plus chain x 3
185 plus chain x 3

Standing Overhead Press

135 x 5
155 x 3
185 x 1

Wide grip chinz

BW x 7
BW X 6
BW X 4


----------



## PillarofBalance

Max effort deads!!!!!!

W/u
135 x 5
225 x 3
225 x 3
315 x 1
405 x 1 lol @ at 405 being a warm up
Suit up!
525 x 1 PR
525 x 1
530 x 1 PR

Lockout was tuff man! WOW!!!! Otherwise the pulls were smooth. Bar speed is improving which had made a big difference. I'm very happy with this work today.


----------



## Hurt

405 as a warm up?! Goes and hides in the corner...


----------



## gfunky

PillarofBalance said:


> Max effort deads!!!!!!
> 
> W/u
> 135 x 5
> 225 x 3
> 225 x 3
> 315 x 1
> 405 x 1 lol @ at 405 being a warm up
> Suit up!
> 525 x 1 PR
> 525 x 1
> 530 x 1 PR
> 
> Lockout was tuff man! WOW!!!! Otherwise the pulls were smooth. Bar speed is improving which had made a big difference. I'm very happy with this work today.



405 is a good warm up finisher man!  Congrats on the PR's!


----------



## PillarofBalance

Squats today!!!!! Dynamic Effort 

Front Squats
W/U
bar x 5
135 x 5
185 x 3
205 x 3

Work
225 x 3
275 x 1
315 x 2 PR (had more gas left in the tank but I had a forearm cramp up on me. Should have done another set  )

Bottom Up Squats

225 x 5 (first time doing them - just to acclimate)
225 x 10
315 x 5
315 x 5
405 x 1

Standing Good Mornings (done rest pause {15 seconds rest})
185 x 3
185 x 3
185 x 3
185 x 3
185 x 3

Low back was SCREAMING at me so I called it a day 


Kinda pissed I didn't do a couple more sets of that 315 front squat. I had it in me... Dammit!


----------



## PillarofBalance

Hurt said:


> 405 as a warm up?! Goes and hides in the corner...



Hey bro thanks for checkin in... Anytime you wanna trade your BF percentage for my squats you just let me know


----------



## gfunky

Looking real strong in here Pillar keep it up!


----------



## PillarofBalance

Max Effort Bench today... No shirt, but I used my slingshot for a few bonus sets at the end.

Bench
w/u
bar x 5
95 x 3
135 x 5
225 x 3
275 x 1

Work
300 x 1
300 x 1
300 x 1

Bonus w/ slingshot
340 x 1
340 x 1
225 x 10

That was it... My bench sucks balls. I mean its come a long way in the last 6 months but wtf... I made some changes to my form though. I am working in a bigger arch and I am going to start changing my bar path so it will be closer to my stomach... This will cut down on the ROM significantly. And with my plan to use Sheiko again that should give me enough reps for it to become second nature.


----------



## gfunky

PillarofBalance said:


> Max Effort Bench today... No shirt, but I used my slingshot for a few bonus sets at the end.
> 
> Bench
> w/u
> bar x 5
> 95 x 3
> 135 x 5
> 225 x 3
> 275 x 1
> 
> Work
> 300 x 1
> 300 x 1
> 300 x 1
> 
> Bonus w/ slingshot
> 340 x 1
> 340 x 1
> 225 x 10
> 
> That was it... My bench sucks balls. I mean its come a long way in the last 6 months but wtf... I made some changes to my form though. I am working in a bigger arch and I am going to start changing my bar path so it will be closer to my stomach... This will cut down on the ROM significantly. And with my plan to use Sheiko again that should give me enough reps for it to become second nature.



Since your plans are to lift in a shirt you should definitely use the other bar path.  But for RAW the best bar path there is is right below the chest then up and slightly back towards the head.  It is a longer ROM but fits better with the strength curve.  But with a shirt you must go lower and straight up shortest bar path, and more tricep power!  

Man if you are hitting 300 raw 3 sets of 1 your bench is not that bad.


----------



## PillarofBalance

gfunky said:


> Since your plans are to lift in a shirt you should definitely use the other bar path.  But for RAW the best bar path there is is right below the chest then up and slightly back towards the head.  It is a longer ROM but fits better with the strength curve.  But with a shirt you must go lower and straight up shortest bar path, and more tricep power!
> 
> Man if you are hitting 300 raw 3 sets of 1 your bench is not that bad.


 
Well at 315 it falls apart 

I am doing a raw comp in August in PA though.


----------



## Tilltheend

Nice consistent training, keep at it.


----------



## Sterolizer

Shit man looks good in here, keep up the hard work, you going to be posting any pictures anytime soon?


----------



## PillarofBalance

Dynamic Deads today... Day late. My GF is having a kitchen island built and the carpenter was there right when we'd be hitting the gym on friday. She wouldn't leave him there alone, and wouldn't go upstairs and do me so I left her with a raincheck for today...

Sumo Speed Deads with Chains
w/u
135 (this almost feels like a waste of time)
225 x 5
315 x 3
Chains on (big 80lb chain, 20lb chain, 10lb chain and set up for fast loading off the floor)
320 x 1, 1, 1, 1
320 x 3, 3, 3, 3

Conventional Deficit Deads off 4.5inch box and same chain set up as above
320 x 3, 3, 3, 3

Barbell Curls
85 x 7
95 x 7
105 x 5
115 x 5
135 x 3


----------



## PillarofBalance

Max Effort Squats this afternoon... 


Warm Up
225 x 3
225 x 3
225 x 3
315 x 3
briefs on (took about 25 minutes)
315 x 0 couldn't get parallel
405 x 0 couldn't get parallel
505 x 1
545 x 1
405 x 8 and fell forward on the 9th rep. Dumped the bar over my head lol... Those $90 spud inc straps that I got for the monolift were well worth the money today!


----------



## Georgia

At least you're honest...still cracks me up when you go

"Couldn't get parallel"....lets go heavier...

"Couldn't get parallel"


----------



## Pikiki

Nice job POB .....

I couldn`t get parallel on my post lol.


----------



## PillarofBalance

Georgia said:


> At least you're honest...still cracks me up when you go
> 
> "Couldn't get parallel"....lets go heavier...
> 
> "Couldn't get parallel"


 
Yeah it seems backwards but you have to remember that I was wearing briefs. So getting parallel REQUIRES that you have enough weight to stretch the fabric.  So when I say I couldn't get parallel it's not because I bailed early cause it was too heavy, it's that it was physically impossible and too light lol... I will shoot for 600 next time. Gotta say though, in briefs... Your back still does a lot of work

One fucked up thing happened on that squat.  My tongue swelled up. It's actually a chore to swallow right now. Cobra will be pissed if I can't swallow


----------



## gfunky

Briefs will need a few times to loosen up!  545x1 is pretty sweet in just briefs, did you also wrap the knees or just sleeves?


----------



## PillarofBalance

gfunky said:


> Briefs will need a few times to loosen up!  545x1 is pretty sweet in just briefs, did you also wrap the knees or just sleeves?


 
Forgot my knee wraps


----------



## Jada

POb great log bro i read from start to finish.


----------



## PillarofBalance

Jadakiss said:


> POb great log bro i read from start to finish.


 
Thanks for checking in dood


----------



## gfunky

Whats going on in here my man?


----------



## PillarofBalance

I am stuck in a conference... 

Out of here at noon today. So I will hit yesterday's dynamic bench today and max deads tomorrow. Stay tuned


----------



## PillarofBalance

Max deads this afternoon.... Did this on only two meals. Ate bkfst at 7 and lunch at 12:50. I gotta get the hell back on track. 

Deads 
225 x 3
225 x 3
315 x 3
405 x 1
Work sets
475 x 1
475 x 1
475 x 1
475 x 1
475 x 1 rough at the top
475 x 1
475 x 1 terrible lockout

Bent rows
225 x 10
135 fat Gripz x 6, 6, 6, 6

Straight arm pulldowns
75 x 15, 15, 15, 15, 15

Normally wouldn't do the ancillary but I needed the pump today... Deads weren't heavy enough cause of the shitty eating


----------



## LeanHerm

Go ahead brother from another mother.  Cheaa boy.   I'm posting my log up today.


----------



## gfunky

PillarofBalance said:


> Max deads this afternoon.... Did this on only two meals. Ate bkfst at 7 and lunch at 12:50. I gotta get the hell back on track.
> 
> Deads
> 225 x 3
> 225 x 3
> 315 x 3
> 405 x 1
> Work sets
> 475 x 1
> 475 x 1
> 475 x 1
> 475 x 1
> 475 x 1 rough at the top
> 475 x 1
> 475 x 1 terrible lockout
> 
> Bent rows
> 225 x 10
> 135 fat Gripz x 6, 6, 6, 6
> 
> Straight arm pulldowns
> 75 x 15, 15, 15, 15, 15
> 
> Normally wouldn't do the ancillary but I needed the pump today... Deads weren't heavy enough cause of the shitty eating



If that was raw that was only 10 pounds from your PR and yo hit it over and over I say that looks hella good to me!!


----------



## PillarofBalance

gfunky said:


> If that was raw that was only 10 pounds from your PR and yo hit it over and over I say that looks hella good to me!!


 
My pr suited is 530 and my raw pr is 505. That 505 was in PCT too.  My sumo pull is getting much better since I started doing speed work.


----------



## gfunky

PillarofBalance said:


> My pr suited is 530 and my raw pr is 505. That 505 was in PCT too.  My sumo pull is getting much better since I started doing speed work.



Well I saw the suited somehow missed the new raw PR  congrats!


----------



## Hurt

beast.mode


----------



## PillarofBalance

Max Effort Benchpress

Bar x 5
Bar x 5
95 x 5
135 x 5
225 x 3
275 x 1
305 x 1 PR 

Now here is where it gets good. Last week I did a bunch of sets of 300 x 1. This week I planned 305 x 1 for a bunch. But one of the guys at the gym busted my balls about it and pushed me to put 315 on the bar. Which I haven't actually been able to do before. Read on...

315 x 1 PR
325 x 1 PR
330 x 1 w/ some assistance from my spot. Mental PR

Felt like hitting some incline barbell presses after. Had a lot of anxiety and energy today.

225 x 6
275 x 4
275 x 4

Wide Grip Chins
BW x 5
BW x 5
BW x 5

Wide Neutral Grip Chins Superset to Narrow Neutral Grip Chins
BW x 6 / BW x 4
BW x 5 / BW x 4
BW x 5 / BW x 4
BW x 4 / BW x 2.5

Wanted to keep going but called it a day.


----------



## gfunky

Congrats on the PRs Pillar!!


----------



## Georgia

Tear that shit up. 300s is serious weight


----------



## PillarofBalance

gfunky said:


> Congrats on the PRs Pillar!!



Thanks dood. I'm thinking 350 on attempt #3 in August may actually be attainable. Feeling positive about it.


----------



## gfunky

PillarofBalance said:


> Thanks dood. I'm thinking 350 on attempt #3 in August may actually be attainable. Feeling positive about it.



You better get video of the 350 attempt brother!


----------



## Pikiki

PillarofBalance said:


> Thanks dood. I'm thinking 350 on attempt #3 in August may actually be attainable. Feeling positive about it.



with that positive attitude they already yours....


----------



## PillarofBalance

DE Deads... 

I'm beginning to hate DE Deads. I can't breathe!!!!!!!!!!! Takes me five minutes or more to catch my breath between sets.

Deadlifts w/ bands

W/U
225 x 3
225 x 3
225 x 3
315 x 3
Add two Orange bands
315 x 5
315 x 5
315 x 5
315 x 5
315 x 4
315 x 3
315 x 3
315 x 3

Hammer Curls
30 x 7
35 x 7
45 x 5
50 x 5

Barbell Curl
95 x 6
95 x 6
95 x 6
95 x 6

OHP
135 x 7
185 x 3 lost my footing and almost fell over lol
165 x 5

Skull Crushers on cable with ez-curl attachment thing
72 x 15
144 x 7
168 x 6
168 x 5
192 x 5

My back is pretty strong for the dead. I'll be focusing on upper back and triceps to bring up my bench press for a bit; hence the OHP and skull crushers today.


----------



## gfunky

PillarofBalance said:


> DE Deads...
> 
> I'm beginning to hate DE Deads. I can't breathe!!!!!!!!!!! Takes me five minutes or more to catch my breath between sets.
> 
> Deadlifts w/ bands
> 
> W/U
> 225 x 3
> 225 x 3
> 225 x 3
> 315 x 3
> Add two Orange bands
> 315 x 5
> 315 x 5
> 315 x 5
> 315 x 5
> 315 x 4
> 315 x 3
> 315 x 3
> 315 x 3
> 
> Hammer Curls
> 30 x 7
> 35 x 7
> 45 x 5
> 50 x 5
> 
> Barbell Curl
> 95 x 6
> 95 x 6
> 95 x 6
> 95 x 6
> 
> OHP
> 135 x 7
> 185 x 3 lost my footing and almost fell over lol
> 165 x 5
> 
> Skull Crushers on cable with ez-curl attachment thing
> 72 x 15
> 144 x 7
> 168 x 6
> 168 x 5
> 192 x 5
> 
> My back is pretty strong for the dead. I'll be focusing on upper back and triceps to bring up my bench press for a bit; hence the OHP and skull crushers today.



That is lots of deads!  Freaking awesome work!

Hey what is your sticking point on bench I can give you some great accessories to bring it up fast.


----------



## PillarofBalance

gfunky said:


> That is lots of deads!  Freaking awesome work!
> 
> Hey what is your sticking point on bench I can give you some great accessories to bring it up fast.


 
It's about halfway up where I stick... Gonna be using a lot of chains, floor presses, close grip, skull crushers, pin presses over head presses and some other shizzle... But bring it on. I am game for anything...


----------



## gfunky

PillarofBalance said:


> It's about halfway up where I stick... Gonna be using a lot of chains, floor presses, close grip, skull crushers, pin presses over head presses and some other shizzle... But bring it on. I am game for anything...



That is right where I used to get stuck I have moved mine up to 2 inches from lock out now with way more weight.  I did not use all the stuff you are talking about.  Here is the things I did but I spread them out over the week as there was no way I could do them all in the 1 day.  I added dips to my back and leg day superset with deads and squats, this does not mess with your mains or the body part you are working that day.  I added chins to bench and shoulder press the same way.  I did 3 days of sometype of horizontal row with the first day high rep second day low rep more weight and the last day kroc row with med weight and med reps.  I used chains and bands they hit the triceps like crazy and I did extra sets of mains 5 sets of 10 after my main as accessories.  It is not the easiest thing but it works I went from a tough 310 to an easy 350 in 5 months between meets.  Great thing is everything else went up as dips and chins and rows help pretty much every lift!  Hope it helps you like it did me!


----------



## PillarofBalance

Yeah I'll try that out


----------



## PillarofBalance

Sheiko #37!!!!!!!!!!!!! YEEEEEEAAAAAH BUUUDDDYYYYYY!!!!!!1

Bench
w/u
bar
135
Work
165 x 5
195 x 4
195 x 4
230 x 3
230 x 3
250 x 3
250 x 3
250 x 3
250 x 3
250 x 3

Squats
w/u
135 x 5
135 x 5
Work
235 x 5
280 x 5
280 x 5
325 x 5
325 x 5
325 x 5
325 x 5
325 x 5
(that was really hard cause I have a massive tren knot in my right quad )

Back to Bench
165 x 6
195 x 6
195 x 6
215 x 6
215 x 6
215 x 6
215 x 5

Shoulder tweak on the last rep... Called it a day; skipped GM's and dumbbell fly.


----------



## gfunky

PillarofBalance said:


> Sheiko #37!!!!!!!!!!!!! YEEEEEEAAAAAH BUUUDDDYYYYYY!!!!!!1
> 
> Bench
> w/u
> bar
> 135
> Work
> 165 x 5
> 195 x 4
> 195 x 4
> 230 x 3
> 230 x 3
> 250 x 3
> 250 x 3
> 250 x 3
> 250 x 3
> 250 x 3
> 
> Squats
> w/u
> 135 x 5
> 135 x 5
> Work
> 235 x 5
> 280 x 5
> 280 x 5
> 325 x 5
> 325 x 5
> 325 x 5
> 325 x 5
> 325 x 5
> (that was really hard cause I have a massive tren knot in my right quad )
> 
> Back to Bench
> 165 x 6
> 195 x 6
> 195 x 6
> 215 x 6
> 215 x 6
> 215 x 6
> 215 x 5
> 
> Shoulder tweak on the last rep... Called it a day; skipped GM's and dumbbell fly.



You can't be all strong off tren and at the same time complain about the knot in your quad I am calling the tren police on this one LOL  

Looking strong brother those knots hurt like hell I squatted with one and it freaking sucks man!  Not sure if this one hurts more or the same as test but a knot period just sucks my man!


----------



## PillarofBalance

gfunky said:


> You can't be all strong off tren and at the same time complain about the knot in your quad I am calling the tren police on this one LOL
> 
> Looking strong brother those knots hurt like hell I squatted with one and it freaking sucks man!  Not sure if this one hurts more or the same as test but a knot period just sucks my man!


 
I can complain cause I still put the work in 

I think I am just a poor candidate for tren.  I am transitioning to tpp/npp so I injected my 1ml tri blend into my right quad and 3 ml of test pp into my left quad. No pain at all on the left...


----------



## gfunky

PillarofBalance said:


> I can complain cause I still put the work in
> 
> I think I am just a poor candidate for tren.  I am transitioning to tpp/npp so I injected my 1ml tri blend into my right quad and 3 ml of test pp into my left quad. No pain at all on the left...



The longer esters are what hurt man.  Have you tried ACE?


----------



## PillarofBalance

gfunky said:


> The longer esters are what hurt man.  Have you tried ACE?


 
It is ace. It's the short esters that pack a punch for me. But nothing like this stuff. Even with eo it's still a bit rough but mostly tolerable.


----------



## Spear

The finaplix tren i just recently made packs a wallop as well.


----------



## PillarofBalance

Took some time off for a bit. Came back monday but forgot to update the log. Decided that since I only did one day of Sheiko and then took all that time off I'd just start over.

So this is Monday's workout

Bench
165 x 5
200 x 4, 4
230 x 3, 3
250 x 3, 3, 3, 3, 3

Squats
235 x 5
280 x 5, 5
325 x 5, 5, 5, 5, 5

Bench
165 x 6
200 x 6, 6
215 x 6, 6, 6, 6

Looking forward to some deads... I seriously need to get a decent belt though. Money is tight for a bit, so hopefully soon though.


----------



## PillarofBalance

After monday's workout, or actually during, I sent Spongy an email about my diet... I was very very short of energy... We went over the training plan again and compared to meal timing. I never informed him I switched from westside to sheiko.  So I was going way too long without food. He added a cup of rice about 1/2 hour before my workout.


Sheiko 47 week 1 day 2

Deads 
255 x 5
305 x 5, 5
355 x 4, 4
380 x 3, 3, 3, 3 

Incline bench
225 x 4, 4, 4, 4, 4, 4

Dips 
Bw x 5, 5
45lb plate x 5, 5

Rack Pulls
255 x 5
305 x 5, 5
355 x 4, 4
405 x 3, 3, 3, 3

Feeling strong! Spongy's tweak to my diet was perfect!!!!


----------



## PillarofBalance

slacking on my log here... Missing last Friday... Here was Monday's 

Sheiko 47
Week 2
Day 1

Squat 
235 x 5
280 x 4,4
330 x 3,3
380 x 2,2,2,2,2

Bench
165 x 5
205 x 4
230 x 3,3
266 x 2,2,2,2,2,2

Incline fly
50 x 10,8,10,8

Pushups
10,10,10,10,10

Squat
255 x 3
305 x 3
350 x 3,3,3,3 

That last few sets of squats almost killed me!!!


----------



## gfunky

About time you got back to posting slacker!! 

Looking good man!  You leaning out on the diet?


----------



## PillarofBalance

gfunky said:


> About time you got back to posting slacker!!
> 
> Looking good man!  You leaning out on the diet?



Down a belt notch!!! I miss my ice cream


----------



## gfunky

PillarofBalance said:


> Down a belt notch!!! I miss my ice cream



Wait until you look like greek god statue then the ice cream will no longer matter LOL!!


----------



## PillarofBalance

gfunky said:


> Wait until you look like greek god statue then the ice cream will no longer matter LOL!!



Yeah but they always had little cocks! lol... I get what you're saying though


----------



## Pikiki

Rice is your new partner no ice cream bro, so suck it up lol


----------



## gfunky

PillarofBalance said:


> Yeah but they always had little cocks! lol... I get what you're saying though



That is why I used that example LOL  You know you got this man, ice cream is for pussies!  I just use that mentaliity makes it easier and makes me feel tougher for doing it!


----------



## PillarofBalance

Sheiko 47
Week 2
Day 2

I actually forgot my spreadsheet but knew what exercises... So I was flying by the seat of my pants... Got close on the weight rep scheme though!

Dead to knees

285 x 5
315 x 4
345 x 3,3
385 x 2,2,2,2,2

Bench

165 x 5
205 x 4
235 x 3,3
265 x 1,1,1,1,1

Deadlift

285 x 3
315 x 3
345 x 3,3
385 x 2,2,2,2,2

Good workout... Felt strong on bench even though I strained my right front delt a few weeks ago...  Form is getting better too. By that I mean my set up is improving and ROM is decreasing. Hips has to keep reminding me to lock out before I press and after I press... Bad habits are hard to break...


----------



## Pikiki

POB this is a strengh workout?? what you doing is call Sheiko 47?


----------



## PillarofBalance

Pikiki said:


> POB this is a strengh workout?? what you doing is call Sheiko 47?



Yes it's a brutal very high volume strength training. The program is called Sheiko Training and there are variations of it. I am running #47. Starting in July I will be using a Sheiko competition prep cycle for a meet on August 11.


----------



## Pikiki

PillarofBalance said:


> Yes it's a brutal very high volume strength training. The program is called Sheiko Training and there are variations of it. I am running #47. Starting in July I will be using a Sheiko competition prep cycle for a meet on August 11.



Thnx POB I will google it to look at it, sounds challenging.


----------



## PillarofBalance

Sheiko 47
Week 3 Day 1

Squat

235 x 5
285 x 4, 4
325 x 3, 3
380 x 3, 3, 3, 3, 3

Benchpress

165 x 5
205 x 4
235 x 3, 3
265 x 3, 3, 3, 3, 3

Squat

235 x 5
280 x 5
325 x 5, 5, 5, 5, 5

Technically one of those last five sets of squats wasn't five but was actually 1 + 4... Cause after the first rep I ripped a huuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuge fart and had to rack so I could regain my composure. The look on Hips face was fucking priceless.


----------



## PillarofBalance

Takin a break from logging. In a deload this week. 5 week comp prep cycle starts next week. Stay tuned....


----------



## milleniumgirl

PillarofBalance said:


> Takin a break from logging. In a deload this week. 5 week comp prep cycle starts next week. Stay tuned....


I've been told many times to deload.  I should try it.  Great log POB!


----------



## DF

Hmmmm, I trying to get my girl to deload me.  She is not going for it though....oh wait maybe I'm thinking the wrong thing here....


----------



## PillarofBalance

Dfeaton said:


> Hmmmm, I trying to get my girl to deload me.  She is not going for it though....oh wait maybe I'm thinking the wrong thing here....



Bro my gf and I are makin a baby... I wish I could not deload in that manner... Getting raw!


----------



## gfunky

How it going POB?  Deload done yet??


----------



## PillarofBalance

It went on like two weeks and I had lost pretty much all motivation. Dropped the doses I was on and I'm getting back to normal. Had a good kick in the pants too from some friends. I have a couple sessions I can post and I am back in the gym tomorrow.


----------



## gfunky

PillarofBalance said:


> It went on like two weeks and I had lost pretty much all motivation. Dropped the doses I was on and I'm getting back to normal. Had a good kick in the pants too from some friends. I have a couple sessions I can post and I am back in the gym tomorrow.



Glad to hear you are feeling better my man!


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher

CQUOTE=PillarofBalance;17014]Sheiko 47
Week 3 Day 1

Squat

235 x 5
285 x 4, 4
325 x 3, 3
380 x 3, 3, 3, 3, 3

Benchpress

165 x 5
205 x 4
235 x 3, 3
265 x 3, 3, 3, 3, 3

Squat

235 x 5
280 x 5
325 x 5, 5, 5, 5, 5

Technically one of those last five sets of squats wasn't five but was actually 1 + 4... Cause after the first rep I ripped a huuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuge fart and had to rack so I could regain my composure. The look on Hips face was fucking priceless.[/QUOTE]

careful bro dont blow out your O ring! I try and hold all gas in until rest periods for fear of college blow out 

http://www.documentingreality.com/forum/f149/rectal-blowout-14092/ not suitable for anywhere lol


----------



## 400lb Gorilla

in on this one too lol. glad to see you mentioned PCT this time and it didnt end up with "i saw a puppy and cried"


----------



## PillarofBalance

400lb Gorilla said:


> in on this one too lol. glad to see you mentioned PCT this time and it didnt end up with "i saw a puppy and cried"



Never gonna live that down


----------



## 400lb Gorilla

nope 

so about this 600 pull race.... what are we thinking the stakes should be? BTW, will be sending you a PM soon about some other stuff


----------



## PillarofBalance

Soooo I suppose I could get this thing going again...  haven't been slacking off at all... Sometimes you just need a break from your log.

Anyway I'll start with today's work.  Also just a side note, I lift with two other people usually. One guy is Brian. He's a 6'4" 300 something pound beast.  The other is my fiance who goes by the name Hips on the boards.  Today though I was by myself.

Nursing a torn ligament on my elbow too... So I'm just squatting 3x per week.  Volume per session is down, but intensity is dialed up some other way. Today I kept rests to 30 seconds.  Normally I would just incorporate bands or chains for speed.  Anyway,

Moar squats!!!

Just some explosive training today...

Back squat
135 x 7 
135 x 7
225 x 7
225 x 7
315 x 2
315 x 2
315 x 2
315 x 2
315 x 2

30 second rests above 

Weights crunches x a shit ton

Flirted with the idea of doing some suitcase deads but ran out instead.


----------



## gfunky

About time you got back in here! torn ligaments are no bueno brother.  I tore the sldl in my wrist and they could not fix it, took me months just to be able to use that wrist.....  Good to see your squatting strong!


----------



## PillarofBalance

Max Effort Squats... Been a while since I've done this.


Back Squat

135 x 3 
135 x 3
225 x 3
225 x 3
315 x 2
Briefs
405 x 1
520 x 1
600 x took a dump cause I paused at the bottom like a retard
585 x 1 PR (40lbs)

Then did some strip sets
495 x 1
405 x 1 and then epic disaster. I (think) I told hips to give me the rack when I asked for it. She thought I was doing one rep. So on my decent into rep to she put the rack down and caught half the bar. It wound up falling behind me...

Between the 600 that I dumped and the 405 that crashed tonight I feel like I really am getting my money's worth from the $90 spud inc. suspension straps


----------



## Big Worm

Nice work POB.  A 40lb PR is a nice jump at that weight.  Keep at it.


----------



## PillarofBalance

Haven't done shit since the 19th... Work is killing me. But so is my elbow and shoulders.  I've added 100mg deca to my cruise of 250 test.


----------



## NbleSavage

Thats one helluva squat session, PoB! Congrats on the PR!


----------



## gymrat827

still on the s4?


----------



## PillarofBalance

gymrat827 said:


> still on the s4?



Ran for a month, came off. Hit up to 100mg and I honestly am not sure what it did... But I have plenty of it. I'll run for a few more rounds and see what I can learn.  My feeling is that SARMs are best used in PCT or for guys that want to run gear, but probably shouldn't just yet.


----------



## 400lb Gorilla

so you think it would be more effective on someone that hasnt run a cycle? as soon as i get my funds up i am still going with the MP products you mentioned before


----------



## PillarofBalance

400lb Gorilla said:


> so you think it would be more effective on someone that hasnt run a cycle? as soon as i get my funds up i am still going with the MP products you mentioned before



Probably much more. At least more noticeable.


----------



## Jada

nice work out POB!


----------



## PillarofBalance

Totally gay. Haven't been in the gym for two weeks...

Back today though. And it felt great. My elbow is still very painful, but at least now I know I can press as well as squat without bothering it. No pulling. Draping weight from my arms in any way is just not possible.

Press Day

Flat Bench 

bar x 10 x 2
95 x 5 x 3
135 x 5 x 4
185 x 5
225 x 5
245 x 5 x 2

One Arm Flat Dumbbell Press
45 x 15
55 x 12 x 2

Hammer Strength Behind the Neck Press with Doubled up Monster Mini's
45 + MMB x 6
70 + MMB x 6 x 2

Hammer Strength Chest Press with Doubled Monster Mini's
45 + MMB x 4.5
25 + MMB x 10 x 4

Skull Crushes with ALL THE CHAINS!!!
Chain x 12 x 3

That felt awesome!!!! Was great to be back... Hips wasn't with me as she is still sick with Pneumonia. Sounds like she is drowning. Its pretty gross.


----------



## Bro Bundy

nice workout pob


----------



## Christosterone

Looking good man


----------



## gfunky

Good to see you can bench without too much pain brother.  You will be in full force soon!


----------



## PillarofBalance

Wanted to mix things up a bit today for squats... did some oly back squats. Its amazing how different that is from my box squat. I'm cramping up real bad in my thighs... So bad that as I sit here on this toilet typing, I'm afraid I'm gonna have to call MW to come wipe me and help me up.

Oly Back Squat

135 x 10
135 x 10
185 x 7
225 x 7
275 x 7
275 x 7
275 x 7

Smith Calves (standing on a roller bar in the smith press)
135 x 15 x 10 lol that was some volume on the calves!!!! 

CGBP

135 x 10
135 x 10
225 x 5
225 x 5
slingshot
275 x 5
275 x 10

Incline Dumbbell Curls
20 x 10 x 2
25 x 10 x 2


----------



## gfunky

Solid pillar!


----------



## PillarofBalance

today sucked balls.

Flat Bench

135 x 5
135 x 5
225 x 5
275 x 3
300 x 2
300 x 0

Shoulder hurt like hell... Inadequate warm up like an idiot. That was stupid. Left pissed and in pain. FML


----------



## 63Vette

PillarofBalance said:


> today sucked balls.
> 
> Flat Bench
> 
> 135 x 5
> 135 x 5
> 225 x 5
> 275 x 3
> 300 x 2
> 300 x 0
> 
> Shoulder hurt like hell... Inadequate warm up like an idiot. That was stupid. Left pissed and in pain. FML




This is the first thing that made me feel better since my shitty fucking workout today. My right shoulder hurt like a bitch too brother and I couldn't do shit for chest today.... misery loves company.... we will work through this...... meanwhile.... I am going back tomorrow to do legs and start planning a work around this fucked up shoulder. Tomorrow will be better for both of us brother.

Do work!!

Respect,
Vette


----------



## PillarofBalance

Finally caved and hit the doctor today for the elbow... He's sending me to an elbow specialist and ordering an MRI.


----------



## jennerrator

PillarofBalance said:


> Finally caved and hit the doctor today for the elbow... He's sending me to an elbow specialist and ordering an MRI.



did you actually tweak it? Have issues with my right one, but know it's nothing serious...still fucking bugs though!


----------



## PillarofBalance

Jenner said:


> did you actually tweak it? Have issues with my right one, but know it's nothing serious...still fucking bugs though!



A couple 600lb deadlift attempts and it looks like a ligament tore on the radius attachment at the elbow


----------



## jennerrator

PillarofBalance said:


> A couple 600lb deadlift attempts and it looks like a ligament tore on the radius attachment at the elbow



is that all! JK...OUCH! How long to heal?


----------



## PillarofBalance

Jenner said:


> is that all! JK...OUCH! How long to heal?



Don't know yet. The MRI will hopefully give a better picture. I can still press and squat though so I'll love


----------



## jennerrator

PillarofBalance said:


> Don't know yet. The MRI will hopefully give a better picture. I can still press and squat though so I'll love



good to hear!


----------



## PillarofBalance

Finally got in the gym for some work today...

Reverse Band Box Squats

Bar x 10 x 2
135 x 5 x 2
225 x 5
315 x 5
405 x 5
405 x 5
405 x 5
405 x 3 and almost got stuck on the box lol

Flat Bench with black mini monster band

Bar x 10 x 4
95 x 5 x 3
135 x 5 x 4

Incline Dumbell Press
50 x 12 x 5

Lying tricep extension thingy with dumbbells
30 x 12 x 4

Home for ribs and mashed potaters


----------



## Christosterone

sometimes the straps/bands for tennis elbow, similar to ones for jumper knee, will help with pain for torn attachment point on the elbow. also Ice, best homemade ice tool is a styrofoam cup filled with water, then you put in freezer till ice, then cut the bottom off showing a bit of the ice and rub that on the elbow with compression.


----------



## PillarofBalance

Christosterone said:


> sometimes the straps/bands for tennis elbow, similar to ones for jumper knee, will help with pain for torn attachment point on the elbow. also Ice, best homemade ice tool is a styrofoam cup filled with water, then you put in freezer till ice, then cut the bottom off showing a bit of the ice and rub that on the elbow with compression.



Been trying those. Tennis elbow strap is good to stop pain from hitting when I forget not to pick up a bottle of water. I have a kick as gel pack thing from Costco. Completely conforms to the elbow and stays good and cold. I wear a compression sleeve when I sleep because the stupid brace falls off.

Nothing has helped so far. Hope the specialist has something magical.


----------



## Christosterone

ya, a lot of those things are made for people who dont sweat. After MRI, they may go to a steroid shot, which some people have mixed feelings about.


----------



## PillarofBalance

Christosterone said:


> ya, a lot of those things are made for people who dont sweat. After MRI, they may go to a steroid shot, which some people have mixed feelings about.



Cortisone shot you mean? Does that actually cause it to heal or just mask the pain? Hell I'm already on deca lol


----------



## Hollywood72

You need one of those electric ice packs. Circulates ice water through a pad wrapped around the problem area. I used one on my ankle after I tore some ligs and a tendon. Best thing ever. Lasts for hours and hours


----------



## PillarofBalance

Fun day...

Box Squats w/ Average Bands

bar x 5
bar x 5
bar x 5 
my hips didn't wanna loosen up!
135 x 5
135 x 5
225 x 3
225 x 3
225 x 2 lost my footing. Some asshole apparently got sand on the floor at the monolift... Douches

Flat Bench with Monster Mini Bands
Bar x 10
Bar x 10
Bar x 10
95 x 5
95 x 5
135 x 5
135 x 5
185 x 3
185 x 3
185 x 3

^^^ Did that in 10:46 seconds ^^^

Tricep Pushdowns with Monster Mini Band choked on pull up bar

Moderate tension super setted to Stronger Tension (by moving hands up on the band duh)
10 / 10
10 / 10
10 / 10
10 / 10
10 / 10
Pump City!

Straight Arm Pushdowns with Rope Attachment
50 x 12
50 x 12
50 x 12
50 x 12

Bicep Concentration Curls
25 x 10
25 x 10

Darden Press (dumbbell floor press turning palms to neutral on way up)
45 x 12
45 x 12
45 x 12
45 x 12
45 x 12

This speed work is getting gay. I need to go heavy for a while. I have an appt with an ortho surgeon for my elbow tomorrow morning. I think if that goes well I'm gonna start running sheiko for a couple months.


----------



## DF

Best of luck with the ortho.


----------



## NbleSavage

Best at the surgeon's, Mate. You likely going under the knife?


----------



## PillarofBalance

NbleSavage said:


> Best at the surgeon's, Mate. You likely going under the knife?



I seriously doubt that... Not interested in discussing that with him as an option yet.


----------



## 63Vette

Christosterone said:


> sometimes the straps/bands for tennis elbow, similar to ones for jumper knee, will help with pain for torn attachment point on the elbow. also Ice, best homemade ice tool is a styrofoam cup filled with water, then you put in freezer till ice, then cut the bottom off showing a bit of the ice and rub that on the elbow with compression.



I couldn't live without the straps Christosterone is talking about. These are the best I have found.

Best of luck POB.... I get cortisone shots every six months in both elbows. My Ortho is always pissed because he wants me to take 3 months off... NO WAY that will happen. I also have this one for extreme days.

Hang Tough Brother! 

Much Respect,
Vette


----------



## Big Worm

Ive got some short wrist wraps I wrap my elbows with when im getting tendonitis.  I wrap them really tight, do my set and then bust them loose.  Best thing ive ever done and ive tried all of those straps and sleeves.


----------



## PillarofBalance

Big Worm said:


> Ive got some short wrist wraps I wrap my elbows with when im getting tendonitis.  I wrap them really tight, do my set and then bust them loose.  Best thing ive ever done and ive tried all of those straps and sleeves.



Haven't tried that yet. SFG sent me some wrist wraps. They're mark bell's slingshot wraps and they're long as hell.  Probably won't help though. Its not when I'm pressing its when I'm pulling.  I almost think its my tennis elbow coming back, except its on a different tendon!


----------



## 63Vette

Okay POB.... I told you what works.... and yes, pulling sucks ass... forget hammer curls for a long while.... keep your pinky high and elbows in on curls... and try the fucking straps I posted the link to. 

I am not a fan of straps but I use straps now on shrugs and T bar rows it takes a little off the elbow - WHEN YOU USE THESE WITH THEM.

I'll make you a deal, if you don't like them or they don't help I will pay you back for them or buy them from you your choice...

Vette


----------



## Big Worm

Ya I have a set of the long ones and a set of the short ones.  I use long ones for wrist and short ones on my arms when I need to.  Just wrap those fuckers nice and tight.  The compression along with the heat works wonders.


----------



## PillarofBalance

63Vette said:


> Okay POB.... I told you what works.... and yes, pulling sucks ass... forget hammer curls for a long while.... keep your pinky high and elbows in on curls... and try the fucking straps I posted the link to.
> 
> I am not a fan of straps but I use straps now on shrugs and T bar rows it takes a little off the elbow - WHEN YOU USE THESE WITH THEM.
> 
> I'll make you a deal, if you don't like them or they don't help I will pay you back for them or buy them from you your choice...
> 
> Vette



lol sorry wasn't blowing you off. I bought the mueller strap and it didn't help too much. Haven't gotten the full sleeve. Maybe I'll get something out of the ortho tomorrow.


----------



## PillarofBalance

Met the ortho surgeon this morning. No tear or anything in the ligaments, the joint is healthy. So its just a pissed off ligament.  Kinda like tennis elbow. So I'm wearing a wrist brace and doing some rehab stuff. No biggie   He even told me to keep lifting, just avoid the things that hurt while I do them like rows.

So its business as usual.


----------



## Christosterone

Good to hear!


----------



## PillarofBalance

Elbow is doing good these days 

Box Squats with average bands

bar x 5
bar x 5
135 x 5
135 x 5
225 x 5
225 x 5
225 x 2 off balance
225 x 5

Deads in Briefs with short orange bands and two short red bands. (just cause i've never pulled in my briefs - Although it didn't go to well. My legs are too big for my briefs now. I couldn't get them on properly and therefore couldn't get my ass low enough without the briefs caving my knees in)

135 x 1, 1, 1
225 x 1, 1
315 x 1
405 x 1
495 x 1
545 x 0 Cramp in my rib cage on this one 

Had fun. Felt great to deadlift after so long.


----------



## JOMO

Good to hear that your elbow is better and now you can dead. I would be momentarily upset, but not too upset that my legs didn't fit in my briefs.


----------



## PillarofBalance

JOMO said:


> Good to hear that your elbow is better and now you can dead. I would be momentarily upset, but not too upset that my legs didn't fit in my briefs.



Yeah I'm glad the legs are bigger for sure... I just don't have the money for new gear. My bench shirt is too small too. I think the dead suit still fits good though.


----------



## JOMO

I don't know pricing on the suits, but man......I can see the nuisance  of gaining or loosing size and having to keep buying more gear.


----------



## PillarofBalance

I plan on starting Sheiko on Friday so today I went in for a ME day... Wanted to hit some PR's and just be happy for a couple days until the misery begins.

Floor Press
95 x 7, 7
135 x 5, 5, 5
185 x 5
225 x 5
275 x 3 PR!!! This is a rep PR. Previous Best was a 255 for a double I think? I don't usually max on this exercise
275 x 3


Front Squat
Bar x 10
135 x 5
225 x 5
275 x 3
315 x 1
405 x 1 PR Bitches!!! I royally blew this on my last attempt, but I nailed it this time. I almost stopped halfway up to celebrate but decided to finish the lift. Props to BI for calling out my failure on the last attempt. I kept focus on forcing the elbows up and it really put a bigger arch on the back.

Finished off with some bi/tri supersets and left for the night.


----------



## gfunky

405 on some front squats is killer!


----------



## DF

Wow! 405 front squat! Great job POB! Congrats


----------



## Bro Bundy

pob is one strong fucker!!


----------



## PillarofBalance

Sheiko Week 1 Day 1

Bench
175 x 5
210 x 4, 4
245 x 3, 3
265 x 3, 3, 3, 3, 3

Squat
295 x 5
350 x 5, 5
410 x 5, 5, 5, 5, 5 I can't believe I pulled that PR out of my ass.

Bench
175 x 5
210 x 5
245 x 4, 4, 4, 4

I had to chug a Dr. Pepper about half way thru just to keep going.  My ass is beat up.


----------



## DF

Damn nice work POB!  Congrats on the PR.  That workout looks rough.  I'd turn 5 shades of green attempting something like that.


----------



## Jada

Great job Pob that's some tough workout:0


----------



## PillarofBalance

Sheiko Week 1 Day 2

Deads today... Towards the end I realized I used my equipped 1RM to calculate this... Not loling at the trauma this caused. My ass is grass.  I'm actually going to have to bring it down about 20lbs since I couldn't even finish today.

Conventional Deads to the knees
285 x 3
345 x 3, 3
405 x 3, 3
435 x 3, 3, 3, 3

Incline Bench
185 x 6, 6, 6, 6

Conventional Deficit Deads
From 4 1/2 inch box
315 x 4
380 x 4
that was a bit much so swapped out the box for a plate
428 x 3, 2
485 x 0 total failure

God damn that was brutal...


----------



## PillarofBalance

A little piece of me died today... Actually I almost died today. My boy Brian has been training with me... We broke the benchpress today. The posts came loose from the bench or something and when we would rack the bar, it would spring back out. I almost wound up with 275 on my face, but the lower pin caught it. So we had to switch benches. Maybe I'll use this to blackmail the owner into buying a nice competition forza bench or something. And a DL bar 

Benchpress (bumped my 1RM 10lbs to 360... I think I can still go up another 10lbs yipee!)

180 x 5
215 x 5
255 x 4
270 x 3, 3
290 x 2, 2
270 x 3, 3
255 x 4
215 x 6
180 x 8

Skwats

290 x 5
350 x 4, 4
410 x 3, 3
440 x 3, 3, 3, 3, 3 major back spasms at this point...

Skipped the goodmornings. After the deads on Sunday with the overestimated 1RM my back is in trouble.


----------



## DF

Crap! good thing that lower pin caught the bar.  That would not be any fun with 275 on your face.  Congrats on the PR!


----------



## LeanHerm

Nice lifts my dude.


----------



## AlphaD

Dude this a great log.....Impressive lifts.


----------



## heavydeads83

great job POB you're a strong motherfucker.


----------



## PillarofBalance

I've destroyed my first training partner!!! He couldn't take it. Week two day one and he just says "I'm finished." It was just too much for him. I gotta say there is a huge difference between now and the last time I ran sheiko. I think my total is probably 350lbs heavier than previously... I think I might check out the Cube program by Brandon Lilly or run a few waves of SST again just to help him build up a better base.

Squat
295 x 5
350 x 4
410 x 3, 3 these were not even challenging
470 x 2, 2, 2, 2, 1 On the last set of these I ripped one while in the hole and thought I was gonna shit myself. I racked it and don't regret cutting out that last rep 

Bench
180 x 5
215 x 4
260 x 3, 3
290 x 3, 3, 3, 3 

Skipped the last set of bench and the front squats. This is where he threw in the towel. 

I'm not gonna toot my horn and say I'm an animal and have the intestinal fortitude and the strong will to just keep going. Cause really that was where Hips would always help push me. But he doesn't have it and I couldn't seem to push him. 

Is it something that people just have? Is it a character flaw if you don't? He doesn't lack these qualities in work or with his family. He's a hard worker. Maybe its the pain aspect? Who knows. We were both a little distracted though with this terrible shooting in Connecticut. He has twin girls the same age as my daughter. This could have happened in their school is all we can think about. Just awful. I don't really pray much, but I suppose a day like today would be a good time. Or maybe it was yesterday?


----------



## LeanHerm

Dude when I'm on the decline bench thing for sit up I always let loose. Lol. Then usually crop dust a few times by the ahols doing curls kn the squat rack.   Fucking pussys.  See I'm getting all worked up.


----------



## PillarofBalance

Just dickin around today by myself

Bb rows
Bar x 12
135 x 10
185 x 10
225 x 10

Front squat
Bar x 10
135 x 10
225 x 5
225 x 5

Dumbbell floor press with fat gripZ
50 x 10
50 x 8
50 x 8
50 x 8

Concentration curls
30 x 12 x 2

Gayest shit ever....


----------



## BigGameHunter

Youve made some impressive progress.  Your hard work is paying off.  Congrats.


----------



## Big Worm

Bodybuilder.


----------



## PillarofBalance

Big Worm said:


> Bodybuilder.



That cut me deep man (


----------



## DF

Big Worm said:


> Bodybuilder.



Hahahahahaha!


----------



## Bro Bundy

Big Worm said:


> Bodybuilder.



Big Worm!!!


----------



## PillarofBalance

All sets with 80lb chain

135 x 5
225 x 5
315 x 5
405 x 3
Suit up
495 x 1/2 lost my grip
495 x 1 
405 x 4 all out 

Close grip bench with 80lb chain
135 x 6 x 5 with 20 seconds rest between sets


----------



## Tilltheend

PillarofBalance said:


> All sets with 80lb chain
> 
> 135 x 5
> 225 x 5
> 315 x 5
> 405 x 3
> Suit up
> 495 x 1/2 lost my grip
> 495 x 1
> 405 x 4 all out
> 
> Close grip bench with 80lb chain
> 135 x 6 x 5 with 20 seconds rest between sets



Interesting workout. Great work POB.


----------



## Dtownry

I just found this thread and here all this time I just thought you were a crabby admin POB.  You are a strong man.  Great progress brother.  Now I have some new goals to train for.
Thanks for posting all of this...

I'll probably PM you in the future to ask about some set variations, programs, etc. if you don't mind.


----------



## AlphaD

You are a Beast!


----------



## RISE

Now this is a log!  Good job bro, pumped to create my own.  Where did you get the nutrition calculator and graph?


----------



## PillarofBalance

RISE said:


> Now this is a log!  Good job bro, pumped to create my own.  Where did you get the nutrition calculator and graph?



Daily Burn. There is a good mobile app for it too. Large database of foods as well and you can create your own on the fly.


----------



## PillarofBalance

I've started a keto/carb backloading diet as of today... I'll try and log my meals and info here as best as I can... Usually when I jump into this I don't really keep careful records of what I eat for the first week or two mostly because I just want to get adjusted and get thru the hard part.  Only good thing about a Keto for me is that I actually don't feel as hungry due to the fat content of the diet. So I tend to do better with eating less.


3-23 Meals
(Woke up at 11AM today  )

Meal 1
3 Eggs, 8oz Egg Whites
1 Tb coconut oil
2 slices turkey bacon

Meal 2
8oz Boneless beef short rib

Meal 3
9oz Pork Tenderloin
1/4 cup of walnuts

Meal 4
8oz Boneless Beef Short Ribs
4 slices of bacon  mmm bacon

Meal 5 (really just a pre bed snack)
1/4 cup almonds


----------



## LeanHerm

Wow dude you love bacon.


----------



## PillarofBalance

BigHerm said:


> Wow dude you love bacon.



Why would that surprise you? I'm fat... :-?


----------



## DF

Nothing at all wrong with the bacon.


----------



## PillarofBalance

Gonna reactivate this log as best I can... It won't include the things I do at home daily like dips, pushdowns, curls, pullups band GM's etc..  Also just so everyone knows where I am at. I had a meet in October. My openers were 550 squat 360 bench and a 555 deadlift. If all went according to plan I would have totalled somewhere probably just shy of 1700.  The deadlift is the wild card for me. I never know day to day how my dead will move. Anyway, the reason I don't know what my total would be is that on my opening squat I tore my left adductor right at the groin.  It was six weeks of rest and a whole lot of physical therapy after that. Even after all of that time it was still scary to squat and it would be very sore after bench.  I am just now feeling back to 100%.

Couple that tear with a promise I made to my wife that I would see the doctor for TRT. I spent quite a bit of time with very low test levels while we worked out an appropriate dose and pinning schedule. I'm currently at 100mg every five days and will see the doctor tomorrow for bloods. They should show good levels and then its time to blast again and get the total back up.  The next meet will be in October. I might just do a couple stupid local meets just to keep in the game.  Without having a meet scheduled my training tends to lighten up both weight and volume wise. 

April 5, 2014

Worked a meet last sunday. Today was the first day my hams were not in pain. They were still fatigued though for sure!..

Speed Deads with doubled red mini bands on a jump stretch platform (sumo)

135 x 2 x 5 sets
225 x 2 x 5 sets
275 x 1 x 6 sets
315 x 1
315 x 2 and then tore my hand open 

Floor press with 80lb chain
135 x 15
135 x 15
185 x 10
185 x 10
205 x 7 x 4 sets

BB rows
135 x 10
185 x 10 x 4 sets


----------



## NbleSavage

Glad to have you back in the game, PoB!


----------



## AlphaD

Its about time you got your ass off the couch and out of the peanut butter poptart box and did something positive for the board.  Messing with ya boss. Will be watching.....


----------



## Big Worm

Kick ass POB. I'm trying to get my shit back in gear as well.


----------



## Seeker

I am always watching your every move my brother. I have been patiently awaiting your return.  I know it's been a slow one, now let's get to work. I am here to support you 100%


----------



## yeti

Will be following! Hope to learn a lot from this log.


----------



## ECKSRATED

Definitely will be following pob. Good luck with everything big man.


----------



## PillarofBalance

Big Worm said:


> Kick ass POB. I'm trying to get my shit back in gear as well.



It's tough getting the train moving again but hopefully not looking like a phag in front of everyone will help


----------



## DocDePanda187123

PillarofBalance said:


> It's tough getting the train moving again but hopefully not looking like a phag in front of everyone will help



What you need is Kevlin as the conductor of your train POB.  

Do you even lift  

From the Gods of the Iron, may your squat double and poptart rations multiply!


----------



## Malevolence

Bet it is nice too be back lifting! Have fun and hit it hard


----------



## Tren4Life

You better get back in the gym. I'm coming up there in oct and kick your ass in that meet.


----------



## Hero Swole

I bet I can get to a 600 squat faster than you. Get strong bro.


----------



## Joliver

I hate getting my momentum back from a training injury.  Good luck POB.  Go beat up on some local yokels who still do strict curls at their PLing meets.


----------



## Dtownry

Hey brother glad you started the log again.  I need someone to chase.  Very happy to see you are back at it.  I will keep an eye on this.  Now get to work.


----------



## PillarofBalance

SSB made me its bitch today!

Back squat with SSB
Bar x 5, 5, 5
155 x 5, 5, 5
245 x 5, 5, 5
295 x 5, 3
335 x 3
405 x 2, 2, 2, 2, 2

Incline bench (cause I wanted to bench but shouldn't have, and should have OHP'd but didn't want to)
95 x 15
135 x 10
185 x 5, 5, 5, 5, 5, 5, 5
135 x 15

Facepulls 
60lbs x 10, 10, 10, 10

Band pushdowns x 8 million reps

Side Laterals super set to band pull-aparts
20lbs x 10 - red mini x 20
20lbs x 10 - red mini x 20
20lbs x 10 - red mini x 20
20lbs x 10 - red mini x 14

Traps were still sore and tight from pulls on Saturday. So I thought I would show them who is boss with the safety squat bar.  Then after face pulls and then band pull-aparts I thought my upper back was going to catch on fire.  I actually shed a tear on the last rep lol

That bar wooped my ass though. I'm going to keep using that until I get my shit together with it. Had me falling forward fairly significantly. Enough so that my hips started cramping up on me from fighting it. Just tried to focus on shrugging into the bar.


----------



## DocDePanda187123

Didn't you say you had a conference or meeting today? What were you doing in my neck of the woods Pillar???


----------



## PillarofBalance

I swear it's my wife's car


----------



## Dtownry

I like what I am seeing here.

Still, I am coming after you big man.


----------



## Azog

The log lives! Keep killing it POB.


----------



## LeanHerm

Let's goooooo.






I'm taking a pillar and wiping my ofbalance.


----------



## Hero Swole

Holy shit your strong as ****. That muscle memory should kick in any time now. Didn't realize those meet numbers were your openers ahhaa.


----------



## PillarofBalance

Hero Swole said:


> Holy shit your strong as ****. That muscle memory should kick in any time now. Didn't realize those meet numbers were your openers ahhaa.



Does this mean no race to 600 now?


----------



## Hero Swole

PillarofBalance said:


> Does this mean no race to 600 now?






**** yeah there's a race. I'm coming up bro. I got a couple tricks up my sleeve.


----------



## Big Worm

Hero Swole said:


> Holy shit your strong as ****. That muscle memory should kick in any time now. Didn't realize those meet numbers were your openers ahhaa.





POBs muscles actually have alzheimers, take the bet.


----------



## Dtownry

zzzzzzz...zzzzzzzzzzzz

Enough with the pleasantries.  Let's get another training post on here big guy!


----------



## PillarofBalance

Today kicked off the new training cycle. The semester is wrapping up so now I can devote serious time to training and get ready for a fall or winter meet.

Broke myself in with speed squats on a box today. Using my old foot placement prior to the adductor tear. Felt great and had perfect speed.

Box squats with buffalo bar and average bands
295 x 2 x 10 sets

Lying ham curl
80 x 15 x 2
80 x 25 x 1

Reverse hyper With strap
50lbs x 15 x 3 sets

Low cable row with fat grip v handle
120 x 10
150 x 8
180 x 8
180 x 6

Fierce hip cramps. I was rolling on PVC between every set and got thru it.


----------



## Bro Bundy

did u do abs?


----------



## PillarofBalance

Brother Bundy said:


> did u do abs?



Technically yes. When you squat with bands, and I like a fukton of band tension, and then combine that with a buffalo bar, it takes a lot of abdominal strength to stop the bands from stapling you to the floor.  

But seriously, yeah I came home and did some band crunches after I had a quick bite to eat. I do them in the basement. Choke the band off at the top of a pullup / dip station I have and do standing band crunches.


----------



## Dtownry

Bravo sir.  Glad to see you kicking some ass again.


----------



## Hero Swole

Do you do alot of speed work? My lifts are slow as ****. Don't know if that's necessarily holding me back though. 

Bundy squat heavy for over 10 sets. If that doesn't work your core idk what will.


----------



## PillarofBalance

Hero Swole said:


> Do you do alot of speed work? My lifts are slow as ****. Don't know if that's necessarily holding me back though.
> 
> Bundy squat heavy for over 10 sets. If that doesn't work your core idk what will.



I don't deload, instead I have a speed day every 3 weeks. I just work up in percentages 65, 75, 85. for a 3 week wave. After two waves I will retest maxes and recalculate percentages. Right now I have my maxes set very low as I have been out of commission for too long.  My last real training cycle my squat percentages were based off 610lbs, my bench 420lbs and dead 640lbs.


----------



## PillarofBalance

Trained with a couple guys tonight. My usual training partner and a guy I will be training with pretty much every M,W,F now. He's Ukrainian. Fukking machine. The guy doesn't show signs of stress. Just gets thru every set, every rep. He's unbelievable. 

Deads with red mini bands with no rest. Each of us just went right after the other. Go go go go go. Was hell
355 x 2 x 15 sets lolol

Deficit Deads
315 x 5, 5, 5, 5, 5

Back Attack (This is a machine that is for back extensions done standing up... Really exposed a weakness of mine)
Blue band x 6 
Blue band plus 2 plates x 6, 6, 6
Blue band plus one plate x 2 and got stuck while they laughed 

SSB Good Mornings
155 x 10 , 10, 10

On a scale of 1-10 my hips were causing lower back pain in the 8 or 9 range.


----------



## Seeker

You go-I go powerlifting style! Haha that's beautiful.


----------



## PillarofBalance

Seeker said:


> You go-I go powerlifting style! Haha that's beautiful.



That's right I forgot about doing those. Greatgunz made me do those along with 21s when I wanted to bring up my arms.

Seek I am stuck. I can't get off the toilet cause my hips tightened up. Gimme a hand. Don't make me ask the wife that's embarrassing


----------



## Seeker

PillarofBalance said:


> That's right I forgot about doing those. Greatgunz made me do those along with 21s when I wanted to bring up my arms.
> 
> Seek I am stuck. I can't get off the toilet cause my hips tightened up. Gimme a hand. Don't make me ask the wife that's embarrassing



Don't worry, just stay there lol. It's a peaceful place to be.


----------



## Azog

PillarofBalance said:


> That's right I forgot about doing those. Greatgunz made me do those along with 21s when I wanted to bring up my arms.
> 
> Seek I am stuck. I can't get off the toilet cause my hips tightened up. Gimme a hand. Don't make me ask the wife that's embarrassing



Just imagine FD's PP stalking your bunghole from the depths of the bowl water...that should have you springing off that seat real fast.


----------



## PillarofBalance

Azog said:


> Just imagine FD's PP stalking your bunghole from the depths of the bowl water...that should have you springing off that seat real fast.



I don't think I will ever be able to sit on a toilet again you bastard!


----------



## DreamChaser

I have some catching up to do


----------



## PillarofBalance

That would be great Uphill


Missed Wednesday night for an opportunity to substitute teach a class at a local community college. Was worth it. That was a cool experience.


Bench
245 for 5 x 5

Box Squat
425 for 6 singles

Tricep Pushdowns superset to reverse hypers 20 reps of each x 6 sets

Abs... I actually trained my abs. Tried something different too. Laid flat on the back and raised my legs with knees bent. Held a big med ball against my thighs. Then pushed away one arm and the opposite side leg. Did 4 sets of 5 reps per side. My abs were cramping and on fire.

I am convinced by how hard the reverse hypers and the ab work that this is a huge weakness and will pay off big time in a couple months.


----------



## PillarofBalance

Deads today. I love training on Sundays.  There is never any feeling of hurry let's get out of here I have to work tomorrow etc... just get to focus on each rep.

Deads
405 x 5 x 5

Snatch grip deads 275 6 x 3

Hammer strength row with monster mini band and short red bands 
2 plates x 8 reps x 5 sets
Red bands off 
2 plates x 10 reps

Back attack with blue band and no plates... we wanted higher reps for these. As the reps get higher you involve more and more glute and ham into it.
Blue x 20 x 3

Stretched out


----------



## DieYoungStrong

Nice to see you back at it.


----------



## ECKSRATED

What's back attack pob?


----------



## PillarofBalance

ECKSRATED said:


> What's back attack pob?


----------



## ECKSRATED

Cool. Thanks.


----------



## Dtownry

PillarofBalance said:


> Deads today. I love training on Sundays.  There is never any feeling of hurry let's get out of here I have to work tomorrow etc... just get to focus on each rep.
> 
> Deads
> 405 x 5 x 5
> 
> Snatch grip deads 275 6 x 3
> 
> Hammer strength row with monster mini band and short red bands
> 2 plates x 8 reps x 5 sets
> Red bands off
> 2 plates x 10 reps
> 
> Back attack with blue band and no plates... we wanted higher reps for these. As the reps get higher you involve more and more glute and ham into it.
> Blue x 20 x 3
> 
> Stretched out



It's the one that say "Bad Motha ****a" on it.


----------



## AlphaD

PillarofBalance said:


> Greatgunz made me do those along with 21s when I wanted to bring up my arms.



You will never have arms like me, just give up now......lol!


----------



## PillarofBalance

DE lower and ME upper today

Skwats with a metric ton of band tension
275 x 15 doubles

Max Effort bench with red short bands
280 x 3 triples

Leg Press
600lbs x 20, 20, 20 
then did a rest pause thing
600lbs x 20 w/ 15 sec rest x 15 w/ 15 sec rest x 8 w/ 15 sec rest x 12 and then the most painful pump kicked in lol

Ham curls
50lbs x 60 reps, 30 seconds rest then 40 reps


----------



## Dtownry

I likey.  Holy reps.

I hate the leg press...very much.  I bet those short rests sucked balls.


----------



## PillarofBalance

Dtownry said:


> I likey.  Holy reps.
> 
> I hate the leg press...very much.  I bet those short rests sucked balls.



Yeah I am not a fan of leg press at all but I wanted to just beat the hell out of my legs anyway possible.


----------



## Seeker

That musta felt nice. The burn would make me scream


----------



## M_T Pockets

Good READ bro.


----------



## PillarofBalance

Seeker said:


> That musta felt nice. The burn would make me scream



I was yelling for sure. farted on the last few reps too. Had to check the drawers after that


----------



## don draco

PillarofBalance said:


> DE lower and ME upper today
> 
> Skwats with a metric ton of band tension
> 275 x 15 doubles
> 
> Max Effort bench with red short bands
> 280 x 3 triples
> 
> Leg Press
> 600lbs x 20, 20, 20
> then did a rest pause thing
> 600lbs x 20 w/ 15 sec rest x 15 w/ 15 sec rest x 8 w/ 15 sec rest x 12 and then the most painful pump kicked in lol
> 
> Ham curls
> 50lbs x 60 reps, 30 seconds rest then 40 reps



I usually take a similar approach to the leg press. Short rest periods are brutal lol


----------



## PillarofBalance

Shirtless deadlifts today  My gym has a separate building we call "the shed." But really it's Cookie Monster's dungeon. This is the strongman shed. Its where the stones are, the huge tires, circus dumbbells, husafuwhatever things and other shit that is just weird. My first time deadlifting in there. Totally bad ass. There are no rules. My music, screaming and yelling, testosterone in the air. 

Deads
worked up to 485 for 3 triples.

4" block pulls
495 x 3
545 x 1
585 x 1 (lower back rounded on this one... not feeling to good after that). My low back continues to be my week point. So the back attack machine and reverse hyper stays in. Time to add some weight to them and cut the reps down. I don't think I need to build muscle in the area. I clearly have plenty of muscle there. I just need to strengthen the area.

Hammer Strength Rows
3 Plates x 4 sets x 8 reps

Reverse hypers
25lb plates x 10 reps x 5 sets

Then the Ukranian wonder wanted to do pullups. The guy does a quick set of 10. WTF. I did 4 and cut out lol

Working with him is great. I am much stronger than him, but his work ethic can't be beat.


----------



## Dtownry

What I wouldn't give to train with you and the Ukraine.  Great session man.


----------



## PillarofBalance

Dtownry said:


> What I wouldn't give to train with you and the Ukraine.  Great session man.



Get on a plane


----------



## Dtownry

PillarofBalance said:


> Get on a plane



After the meet I just might have to do that.  No shit.


----------



## PillarofBalance

Bench Day!

Flat Bench
185 plus 80lb chains for 15 doubles

3-Board Press - I don't do these often but my training partner doesn't get much out of floor press. He does like boards though. I kinda liked it.
275 x 3
315 x 3
330 x 3, 3
365 x 1

T-Bar Rows
1 plate x 15
2 plates x 10
3 plates x 8, 8, 8, 8

Skullcrushers superset to supinated dumbbell biceps curl
75 x 10 / 25 x 10
75 x 10 / 30 x 10 x 4 sets

EZ bar curl superset to band pushdowns
75 x 6 / band x 20 x 5 sets

On a side note... I had planned to cut down to 242 and kick steelers ass in October. Just slice one of his buttcheeks off after the meet and hand it to him... I started my diet at 260. I am now 270. I have RHS; Ryan Harvey Syndrome. I JUST CAN'T STOP GETTING FATTER!


----------



## DocDePanda187123

PillarofBalance said:


> Bench Day!
> 
> Flat Bench
> 185 plus 80lb chains for 15 doubles
> 
> 3-Board Press - I don't do these often but my training partner doesn't get much out of floor press. He does like boards though. I kinda liked it.
> 275 x 3
> 315 x 3
> 330 x 3, 3
> 365 x 1
> 
> T-Bar Rows
> 1 plate x 15
> 2 plates x 10
> 3 plates x 8, 8, 8, 8
> 
> Skullcrushers superset to supinated dumbbell biceps curl
> 75 x 10 / 25 x 10
> 75 x 10 / 30 x 10 x 4 sets
> 
> EZ bar curl superset to band pushdowns
> 75 x 6 / band x 20 x 5 sets
> 
> On a side note... I had planned to cut down to 242 and kick steelers ass in October. Just slice one of his buttcheeks off after the meet and hand it to him... I started my diet at 260. I am now 270. I have RHS; Ryan Harvey Syndrome. I JUST CAN'T STOP GETTING FATTER!



That RHS is a bitch isnt it lol? I suffer from it as well when all this yummy food gets out in front of my face. Nice workout btw. Keep it up ginger


----------



## PillarofBalance

Squats today. Good and bad. Good was that I finally am back in my groove squatting. A few weeks on the box working the height down and tonight I'm well below parallel, no tightness in the adductor and my hams and glutes were fired up. The bad - my hip problems are back.  Ain't nobody got time for that!  Fought thru it as best I could. I finished off my main lifts but wasn't able to do all my sets of front squats and back attack was a problem too. I need to get back into my stretching routine for that. Its incredibly painful. Feels like my entire hip area from the skeletal muscle to the very core of my hips are on fire and my low back throbs in pain. Relief comes in the form of a lacrosse ball digging into my glutes.

Box Squats
385 for 5 sets of 5

Front Squats
225 x 5
315 x 3 

Back attack
grey band x 10
grey band plus one plate x 8
grey band plus two plates x 6 x 4 (agony)

Abs
Decline Sit Up
bw x 10
10lb dumbbell x 10, 10, 8, 2 lolSquats today. Good and bad. Good was that I finally am back in my groove squatting. A few weeks on the box working the height down and tonight I'm well below parallel, no tightness in the adductor and my hams and glutes were fired up. The bad - my hip problems are back.  Ain't nobody got time for that!  Fought thru it as best I could. I finished off my main lifts but wasn't able to do all my sets of front squats and back attack was a problem too. I need to get back into my stretching routine for that. Its incredibly painful. Feels like my entire hip area from the skeletal muscle to the very core of my hips are on fire and my low back throbs in pain. Relief comes in the form of a lacrosse ball digging into my glutes.

Box Squats
385 for 5 sets of 5

Front Squats
225 x 5
315 x 3 

Back attack
grey band x 10
grey band plus one plate x 8
grey band plus two plates x 6 x 4 (agony)

Abs
Decline Sit Up
bw x 10
10lb dumbbell x 10, 10, 8, 2 lol


----------



## SFGiants

Time to narrow your stance down!

Raw lifters should never be extra wide anyways, look at all the big names that compete in raw and double when they are raw they are narrow compared to in gear.

Or get some briefs!

With gear it's the same the more ply the wider.


----------



## Big Worm

I always say briefs when hips start shitting out but some guys dont want to do it.


----------



## PillarofBalance

Well after tearing my shit up maybe at least I will use the power pants


----------



## GuerillaKilla

I ordered voodoo floss and got it today. 

It has absolutely nothing to do with this thread, but i dont give a shit. I want to be a part of this thread also.

Anyway i will update this thread with my findings on this voodoo floss. **** you POB.


----------



## PillarofBalance

GK I would be happy to share space in my log with you


----------



## GuerillaKilla

POB I would be happy to fill your space with my log. 






Wait





What??


----------



## PillarofBalance

Please do




My body is ready




( o )


----------



## GuerillaKilla

Im embarrassed now. I cant. 

Im running a deca only cycle at 6g a week, per hulks teachings, and he said skip the caber also, so i would be stuffing you with what would be the equivalent of fleshy silly string. It would be a mess and i would end up crying.


----------



## PillarofBalance

SFGiants said:


> Time to narrow your stance down!
> 
> Raw lifters should never be extra wide anyways, look at all the big names that compete in raw and double when they are raw they are narrow compared to in gear.
> 
> Or get some briefs!
> 
> With gear it's the same the more ply the wider.



I would hate to have to do that but you might be right about narrowing. I will still box squat a little wider though since a wide squat will still grow a narrow squat.


----------



## PillarofBalance

New program starts this week. Going to be doing more max effort work to get back to where I was now that I feel like I have rebuilt a base.

Ssb squats with ghrey bands
385 x 4 doubles 

Belt squats
230 x 4 sets of 8 and one set of 10

Ham curls 
150 for 3 sets of 8 then a nasty cramp kicked in so I did a set of 15 to make that knot in my ham my bitch

Reverse Hypers 
25 ' s x 4 sets of a million reps

Abs
Hanging leg raises

Did the squats with a more narrow stance like SFG suggested and my hips didn't tighten up as bad.

Oh and those were box squats but at this point I shouldn't have to tell you


----------



## Seeker

Hanging leg raises bro?  Can I get a vid of that?


----------



## DieYoungStrong

Seeker said:


> Hanging leg raises bro?  Can I get a vid of that?



I'm surprised the those straps support you.


----------



## PillarofBalance

Yeah it was pretty ghey but it worked my abs are a wreck. They were still sore from last friday's sit ups too.

And I didn't use the straps I just grabbed the pull up bar in a squat rack.  Funny story. A crossfiter was 1/4 squatting in the rack so I took it over. He griped and I said he can have the rack back when he squats to depth.  He had nothing to say


----------



## Hero Swole

PillarofBalance said:


> Yeah it was pretty ghey but it worked my abs are a wreck. They were still sore from last friday's sit ups too.
> 
> And I didn't use the straps I just grabbed the pull up bar in a squat rack.  Funny story. A crossfiter was 1/4 squatting in the rack so I took it over. He griped and I said he can have the rack back when he squats to depth.  He had nothing to say






I ****ing love you man. This should be the new thing. The other day I had to wait like 20 min for a 1/4 squatter. Shame on me.


----------



## RowdyBrad

kinda like straight leg deadlifts, only squatting.


----------



## GuerillaKilla

Everytime i read your thread title, i think of your poop.


----------



## SFGiants

PillarofBalance said:


> I would hate to have to do that but you might be right about narrowing. I will still box squat a little wider though since a wide squat will still grow a narrow squat.



I always go wider off a box then I would standing, my main purpose for a box is wider and posterior chain although time from time I will do close stance box as an accessory.

I ditched the box all together a few months ago to focus on competition stance and depth, I had too with all the time off I had.


----------



## DieYoungStrong

PillarofBalance said:


> Yeah it was pretty ghey but it worked my abs are a wreck. They were still sore from last friday's sit ups too.
> 
> And I didn't use the straps I just grabbed the pull up bar in a squat rack.  Funny story. A crossfiter was 1/4 squatting in the rack so I took it over. He griped and I said he can have the rack back when he squats to depth.  He had nothing to say




Please tell me that it was captain condom head who was stuck on the box with 275 on the bar when I was there?


----------



## PillarofBalance

DieYoungStrong said:


> Please tell me that it was captain condom head who was stuck on the box with 275 on the bar when I was there?



No not this time. Just another idiot toe shoe wearing twig.


----------



## DieYoungStrong

PillarofBalance said:


> No not this time. Just another idiot toe shoe wearing twig.



I feel like toe shoes should come with a free butt plug....


----------



## PillarofBalance

Upper body day

Incline Bench
Worked up to 255 for 5 sets of 5

Close grip Pin Presses (never done these... I suck at them!)
Attempted 275 for 5 but got 2 and felt like a bitch.
Dropped to 225 for 5 sets of 5. Missed rep 5 on set 4 and missed reps 4 and 5 on set 5.  

Going to keep the pin presses in there frequently as that highlighted a huge weakness - my triceps

Seated Dumbbell overhead press
45 x 8 lol
40 x 6 ok sorta lol'd
35 x 8 oh my god whats happening 
30 x 3 WHAT THE ****

My triceps were so beat up I couldn't press for shit. My rear delts were tight and screaming too making extending my arms up a nightmare. That was just lame...

Hammer Strength High Row thing
2 plates x 20
3 plates x 10, 10
3 plates plus monster mini x 8, 8, 7
Drop set
3 plates plus monster mini x 6 then removed band 6 moar reps, down to 2 plates 12 moar reps

Lat Pulldowns
130 x 10, 10, 10, 10, 10

At this point my back was so pumped up that the top of my shirt was stretched tight and my stomach was hanging out of the bottom of my shirt. I am a sexy beast.

Skull Crushers using a 40lb chain superset to 30lb dumbbell curls 20 reps each x 5 sets

Swole achieved.


----------



## ECKSRATED

Swole achieved. Lol 

pob I've been doing Incline pin presses after normal bench instead of close grip and have been ****ing lovin it. Not a huge Incline either just a little to hit the upper chest and delts a little. I honestly believe Incline bench is what has made my bench so high cus if i stop doing it for a while my flat bench starts lagging.


----------



## PillarofBalance

Snatch grip deads
315 for 15 doubles... This took 15 minutes. No rest

Block pulls
495 x 3
495 x 6, 6, 7

Hammer Strength row thing
3 plates for 3 sets of 10

Back Attack Machine
Blue Band and one plate x 7, 7, 6, 3 (my low back isn't recovering well)

Abs 
Cable crunches


----------



## PillarofBalance

ECKSRATED said:


> Swole achieved. Lol
> 
> pob I've been doing Incline pin presses after normal bench instead of close grip and have been ****ing lovin it. Not a huge Incline either just a little to hit the upper chest and delts a little. I honestly believe Incline bench is what has made my bench so high cus if i stop doing it for a while my flat bench starts lagging.



My incline is all front delts. I can barely lift my arms today.... I get a lot of power from my front delts on my flat bench so it should help in the long run. I'm gonna keep these in the rotation.


----------



## Dtownry

Nice session dood. Gotta love snatch dls.  One because they are a great exercise and two because snatch is involved.


----------



## PillarofBalance

Barely worth logging today's squats. Was supposed to be a 5x5 day.  Strong as hell but no energy and my hips are getting worse and worse. Even with a narrower stance. I stretched for 40 minutes this morning before going to the gym and it didn't help at all. I am absolutely enraged.

Back Squat (no box)

405 x 5 felt fine
455 x 5 great speed but hips were very tight
455 x 1 big cramp in the hips
405 x 4 hips completely locked up and shut down my training day

I can barely sit down at this point and it hurts to stand too.


----------



## NbleSavage

Sorry to hear, Brother. Sounds like you might need to take some downtime and just focus on stretching & foam rolling work on your lower body for a while. 

Heal quickly. 

Peace.

- Savage


----------



## DieYoungStrong

Is it near the adductor insertion where you had the tear, or just overall hips locking up with lack of mobility from all the downtime from the injury?

Sucks to hear. I've been dealing with nagging tendinitis and a spasm in my lower lat that flares up out of nowhere for no apparent reason. It blows working around shit all the time.


----------



## PillarofBalance

DieYoungStrong said:


> Is it near the adductor insertion where you had the tear, or just overall hips locking up with lack of mobility from all the downtime from the injury?
> 
> Sucks to hear. I've been dealing with nagging tendinitis and a spasm in my lower lat that flares up out of nowhere for no apparent reason. It blows working around shit all the time.



It's not the adductor but last time I had this problem the adductor tore.

It's upper outer glutes mostly. It's taking the joint out of alignment. So sometimes even just walking it will lock up and start to cramp.

I had this before the injury so not sure what's going on. I am gonna buy a pair of briefs like worm has suggested that way I can at least keep the weight on my back and my mind right.


----------



## Big Worm

PillarofBalance said:


> It's not the adductor but last time I had this problem the adductor tore.
> 
> It's upper outer glutes mostly. It's taking the joint out of alignment. So sometimes even just walking it will lock up and start to cramp.
> 
> I had this before the injury so not sure what's going on. I am gonna buy a pair of briefs like worm has suggested that way I can at least keep the weight on my back and my mind right.



IDK what size you are but I have some metal pro you can try if you want to see how they fit unless you already know what size you are.  They can be a bitch to get right if you dont have something to go off of.


----------



## Joliver

Cheap, life saving solution.


----------



## PillarofBalance

Big Worm said:


> IDK what size you are but I have some metal pro you can try if you want to see how they fit unless you already know what size you are.  They can be a bitch to get right if you dont have something to go off of.



Not sure either. There are a bunch of equipped guys at my gym so I can try them on first and get the right size. We have a dude that can tailor them too


----------



## PillarofBalance

joliver said:


> Cheap, life saving solution.



I have the power pants. Not quite supportive enough for squats.


----------



## PillarofBalance

Talked to the owner of my gym. He will get me sized for a pair of metal briefs since our gym is an EliteFTS affiliate or something. 

Incline Bench
225 for 15 doubles.

Pin Press - I suck bad at these. Had a very hard time keeping my back tight.  So I will stick with these for a while and address the rear delt weakness.
225 x 5
275 x 4 dammit
250 x 5 for 5 sets. Missed my very last rep. Ghey

Seated Dumbbell OHP
40 x 20
50 x 10, 10, 10, 8, 8
45 x 13

Dumbbell Rows
95 x 15
115 x 8, 8, 8, 8, 8

Facepulls with monster mini band x 1 million reps or so. Who's counting?

Single Arm Skull Crushers with 40lb chain Superset to Hammer Curlz
chain x 20 / 35 x 12 for 5 sets


----------



## Dtownry

Getting some repetition work in there.  I like it.


----------



## Joliver

Equipped lifting is fun.  Raw powerlifting is self limiting.  You cant do it forever.  Try the briefs out...you may find that you like hoisting 33% more weight--with 50% less pain.  





PillarofBalance said:


> Talked to the owner of my gym. He will get me sized for a pair of metal briefs since our gym is an EliteFTS affiliate or something.
> 
> Incline Bench
> 225 for 15 doubles.
> 
> Pin Press - I suck bad at these. Had a very hard time keeping my back tight.  So I will stick with these for a while and address the rear delt weakness.
> 225 x 5
> 275 x 4 dammit
> 250 x 5 for 5 sets. Missed my very last rep. Ghey
> 
> Seated Dumbbell OHP
> 40 x 20
> 50 x 10, 10, 10, 8, 8
> 45 x 13
> 
> Dumbbell Rows
> 95 x 15
> 115 x 8, 8, 8, 8, 8
> 
> Facepulls with monster mini band x 1 million reps or so. Who's counting?
> 
> Single Arm Skull Crushers with 40lb chain Superset to Hammer Curlz
> chain x 20 / 35 x 12 for 5 sets


----------



## PillarofBalance

joliver said:


> Equipped lifting is fun.  Raw powerlifting is self limiting.  You cant do it forever.  Try the briefs out...you may find that you like hoisting 33% more weight--with 50% less pain.



I am not at all against equipped lifting. I just wanted to actually be strong for a while


----------



## Seeker

What's going on here? I see a lot of reps here. You coming back to me my love?


----------



## PillarofBalance

Seeker said:


> What's going on here? I see a lot of reps here. You coming back to me my love?



**** no

Just trying to keep some joints happy!


----------



## PillarofBalance

Snatch Grip Deads, ME
pulled a 475 for a single with ease.
Then missed a 495 after that... My low back is still pissed off from that 585 block pull and all the back attack I've been doing. I think I need to just let it recover for a bit.

Reverse Hypers
25lb plates x 20, 20, 20, 20, 20

Pullups - done in a pyramid kinda thing. My training partner did one rep, i did one rep. He did two, I did two and so on. Worked up to one set of 4 and then when I was supposed to hit 5 I only got 3.5. I don't feel that bad. He is lighter by 50lbs so to even it up he strapped on a 45lb plate and only did one more rep than I did.

Lat Pulldowns
180 x 10
220 x 10
stack x 12, 12 drop set to 200 for 6 and 150 for 4

Cable rows with v handle
220 x 15
stack x 14, 13, 10 drop set to 180 x 15

Ab stuff

Dumbbell curls
40 x 15
50 x 11 drop set to 35 x 14

V-Bar pushdowns
80 x 20, 20, 20

snatch grip deads are humbling!


----------



## Azog

PillarofBalance said:


> Snatch Grip Deads, ME
> pulled a 475 for a single with ease.
> Then missed a 495 after that... My low back is still pissed off from that 585 block pull and all the back attack I've been doing. I think I need to just let it recover for a bit.
> 
> Reverse Hypers
> 25lb plates x 20, 20, 20, 20, 20
> 
> Pullups - done in a pyramid kinda thing. My training partner did one rep, i did one rep. He did two, I did two and so on. Worked up to one set of 4 and then when I was supposed to hit 5 I only got 3.5. I don't feel that bad. He is lighter by 50lbs so to even it up he strapped on a 45lb plate and only did one more rep than I did.
> 
> Lat Pulldowns
> 180 x 10
> 220 x 10
> stack x 12, 12 drop set to 200 for 6 and 150 for 4
> 
> Cable rows with v handle
> 220 x 15
> stack x 14, 13, 10 drop set to 180 x 15
> 
> Ab stuff
> 
> Dumbbell curls
> 40 x 15
> 50 x 11 drop set to 35 x 14
> 
> V-Bar pushdowns
> 80 x 20, 20, 20
> 
> snatch grip deads are humbling!



I loathed snatch grip deads when I used to do more oly lifting. So friggin' awkward, especially when your legs are disproportionately long in relation to your arms.

Nice work killing back, too! When's your men's physique debut?


----------



## Bro Bundy

pob is a bb at heart


----------



## Azog

Brother Bundy said:


> pob is a bb at heart



He can't hide it anymore

POB, let's don our fruitiest board shorts and do battle on the men's physique stage.


----------



## Bro Bundy

work them abs u fukker lol


----------



## Bro Bundy

mon left upper abs..tues right upper abs...wed left middle abs..thurs right middle abs..friday lower abs....rest..what do u think about that shit?


----------



## PillarofBalance

Been out of town since wednesday with no training. Kinda nice not having everything hurting me. Even my hips have loosened up.  Baltimore has some fine ass women... i love this place


----------



## IronSoul

Nice log over here brother, I'll be following.


----------



## HollyWoodCole

Great log POB, appreciated you keeping all of this here.  I need to do something similar even if it's only for myself.


----------



## DieYoungStrong

PillarofBalance said:


> Been out of town since wednesday with no training. Kinda nice not having everything hurting me. Even my hips have loosened up.  Baltimore has some fine ass women... i love this place



And some sweet ghettos too.


----------



## yeti

DieYoungStrong said:


> And some sweet ghettos too.



some REAL sweet ghettos lol.


----------



## PillarofBalance

Yeah we walked thru one the other day. Didn't seem so bad compared to some of the ones I have been thru in New York.  Most guys don't **** with me anyway just cause of my size. The only people who stop me on the street and ask how much I bench are the black guys anyway lol.


----------



## Mason

Awesome log pob, I was having major hip pains with squats and my buddy gave me an old inzer single ply suit and I freaking love squatting in that thing. It definitely keeps the hips together in the hole. Before it felt like my hips were spreading and going to pop out of socket or something. From what I hear the breifs should help you out.


----------



## GuerillaKilla

I want to spot you from the front.


----------



## trodizzle

PillarofBalance said:


> Yeah we walked thru one the other day. Didn't seem so bad compared to some of the ones I have been thru in New York.  Most guys don't **** with me anyway just cause of my size. The only people who stop me on the street and ask how much I bench are the black guys anyway lol.


----------



## mensagebr

Thats a great log man. I will be following it up!

Hugs~


----------



## MJR

Hey ginger


----------



## ECKSRATED

MJR said:


> Hey ginger


Yessssssss. By far the best first post I've ever seen.


----------



## ToolSteel

Made me lol

So pillar stopped lifting?


----------



## NbleSavage

ToolSteel said:


> Made me lol
> 
> So pillar stopped lifting?



Physique competitor now.


----------



## MJR

ECKSRATED said:


> Yessssssss. By far the best first post I've ever seen.



Thank you! Ecksrated I put a lot of thought into it


----------



## PillarofBalance

MJR said:


> Thank you! Ecksrated I put a lot of thought into it



He benches more than you at bodyweight of like 50lbs less.


----------



## MJR

PillarofBalance said:


> He benches more than you at bodyweight of like 50lbs less.



A lot of people do. I'm weak as ****


----------

